# Are most furries actually virgins?



## CannonFodder (Jan 15, 2011)

Well everybody always talks about getting their giggity on, but are furries just bullshiting about that?
I'm actually interested to find out about this.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jan 15, 2011)

oh look, another cannon thread

Anyhow, as of yet I'm a virgin because I feel a burning hatred for other people, but hopefully that might change in a near distant future.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 15, 2011)

Kellie Gator said:


> I feel a burning hatred for other people


 We have alot in common.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jan 15, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> We have alot in common.


 Hay bby lets haet eachother

Wait, we already do that, don't we?


----------



## Monster. (Jan 15, 2011)

Dammit, Cannon.

I am a virgin because, like Kellie, I have nothing but hatred toward other people, thus I have not dated nor had a crush for several years.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jan 15, 2011)

STOP COPYING ME YOU FAGGOTS :[


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 15, 2011)

Kellie Gator said:


> Hay bby lets haet eachother
> 
> Wait, we already do that, don't we?


 No that place is reserved for jashwa, you're a weekend hater :V


Miss Haha said:


> Dammit, Cannon.
> I am a virgin because, like Kellie, I hate nothing but hatred toward other people, thus I have not dated nor had a crush for several years.


 You think you hate people?  A dozen people earned a express ticket to hell for what they did to me.  Imagine surviving a decade of abuse?

But to answer this survey I'm not, I haven't had a emotional attachment to the people though.


----------



## Monster. (Jan 15, 2011)

> You think you hate people?  A dozen people earned a express ticket to hell for what they did to me.  Imagine surviving a decade of abuse?


 I never said that I hate people more than you, m'dear. I'm just saying; I can't imagine what you've been through (and I'd like to not, thank you) but I've ached enough to generally distrust others.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 15, 2011)

Miss Haha said:


> I never said that I hate people more than you, m'dear. I'm just saying; I can't imagine what you've been through (and I'd like to not, thank you) but I've ached enough to generally distrust others.


 My general opinion of people is use them then broom them, it's only a matter of time till they betray you, don't believe anyone, don't trust anyone, don't tell anyone anything personal, when having sex keep one hand on your wallet and the other on your keys.  If you don't sleep with one eye open lock your door and barricade it, when it comes down to them vs you they'll choose themselves every time.


----------



## Monster. (Jan 15, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> My general opinion of people is use them then broom them, it's only a matter of time till they betray you, don't believe anyone, don't trust anyone, don't tell anyone anything personal, when having sex keep one hand on your wallet and the other on your keys.  If you don't sleep with one eye open lock your door and barricade it, when it comes down to them vs you they'll choose themselves every time.


 I agree; my general distrust keeps me at bay from telling people anything more than how the weather is. Lately, even my roommate (who is also my best friend) has been noticing my lack of communication with her.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 15, 2011)

Miss Haha said:


> I agree; my general distrust keeps me at bay from telling people anything more than how the weather is. Lately, even my roommate (who is also my best friend) has been noticing my lack of communication with her.


 Honestly it's probably why my last relationship failed, I got friendzone'd, but honestly it sounds like this happened.


----------



## Monster. (Jan 15, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Honestly it's probably why my last relationship failed, I got friendzone'd, but honestly it sounds like this happened.


 
Pft, if only I was that lucky in my last failed relationship.


----------



## BlauShep (Jan 15, 2011)

Sex is disgusting 8| Don't ever plan on it.


----------



## Lobar (Jan 15, 2011)

hey let's all fight over who gets to be the most broken person on faf

i've had sex, i lose


----------



## Kaizy (Jan 15, 2011)

Yup Im a virgin
Dont really care much either


----------



## Redregon (Jan 15, 2011)

kinda lolling at the "virgin because i hate people" mindset... riiiight... protip: being a misanthrope doesn't mean you can't stick it in someone.


----------



## Fay V (Jan 15, 2011)

yep, wasn't ready for it.  when I was in a relationship, and now I am not. hmm. 
doesn't much matter to be honest


----------



## Tuss (Jan 15, 2011)

Oral sex is not sex that makes you lose your virginity, you idiot.
No, I'm not.


----------



## Love! (Jan 15, 2011)

i'm a slut
ns



Redregon said:


> kinda lolling at the "virgin because i hate  people" mindset... riiiight... protip: being a misanthrope doesn't mean  you can't stick it in someone.


 technically, it does
men can be raped
but as far as consensual sex goes
a man can't exactly 'stick it in someone' if he doesn't even _want_ to
and women don't have anything to stick anywhere in anyone anyway :v



Lobar said:


> hey let's all fight over who gets to be the most broken person on faf


we all know who would win :v



> i've had sex, i win


 i fixed it for you


----------



## jcfynx (Jan 15, 2011)

I just have sex with everyone.

I am having sex with all of you right now.


----------



## Redregon (Jan 15, 2011)

Love! said:


> a man can't exactly 'stick it in someone' if he doesn't even _want_ to
> and women don't have anything to stick anywhere in anyone anyway :v


 
*lolz* yeah... virgins saying they don't want to have sex... suuure. that's like the typical childish argument "well, i don't want to play with your stoopid videogames anyway."


----------



## NA3LKER (Jan 15, 2011)

why did i click no? im a virgin, and i dont see that changing. i know its sad, but im far more interested in getting exited about the new pokemon games and playing kingdom hearts that getting laid. i know everyone thinks thats lame, but i dont give a shit


----------



## Kilter (Jan 15, 2011)

Nope, not a virgin...and making sure I reaffirm that as much as possible *pelvic thrusts* Oooh yeeeeah

But as some discussions with my mate have brought up: it's tougher for guys to get laid than girls because we don't have to try nearly as hard ...so that's probably why


----------



## Willow (Jan 15, 2011)

Well, I'm 16 so doesn't it make sense that I'd be a virgin?


----------



## Lobar (Jan 15, 2011)

Willow said:


> Well, I'm 16 so doesn't it make sense that I'd be a virgin?


 
not in this country

but seriously, good on you for not being in a rush to give it away


----------



## jcfynx (Jan 15, 2011)

Willow said:


> Well, I'm 16 so doesn't it make sense that I'd be a virgin?


 
You must continue to taunt me, mustn't you?


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jan 15, 2011)

I was until like 3 years ago,
with my fiance.

Never really had much interest in sex casually, or with shallow relationships and emotions.
Fuck that shit.
Bitches gotta earn it.


----------



## Vibgyor (Jan 15, 2011)

i'm a virgin because i'm not social at all


----------



## Love! (Jan 15, 2011)

does anyone else in this thread only sleep with strangers?


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jan 15, 2011)

I've had my share of sex. Strangely, none of it was with furries. At the time, they all told me it wasn't me, it was them. I didn't believe them. Boy did this thread sure change that...


----------



## LupineLove (Jan 15, 2011)

Love! said:


> does anyone else in this thread only sleep with strangers?


I used to. But, in a relationship now, so nooo.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jan 15, 2011)

Love! said:


> does anyone else in this thread only sleep with strangers?


 You probably wouldn't want to, where I came from.

Fucking hicktown, West Virginia.
Toothless rednecks in every one of my classes.
Blargh.


----------



## LupineLove (Jan 15, 2011)

And there's the odd chance you may be related. :V


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 15, 2011)

As far as I know, the majority of furries are teenagers and youngsters, who have an accelerated chance to have sexual relations, regardless of their hobbies.
In this thread, as far as I see, most posters didn't have sexual relations, but even virgins are attracted to hot-table topics about sex, and that must mean that the virgins here that consist a demographical example of the furry fandom, still have a need for losing virginity. I guess that nobody stays virgin, anyway.

Furries are not different from normal people(Non-furries - are normal to me), they have equal chance.


----------



## LupineLove (Jan 15, 2011)

Most nuns never lose it.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jan 15, 2011)

Thank god I don't have to answer this.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 15, 2011)

Grycho said:


> Thank god I don't have to answer this.


 
If you don't have intentions of sharing this, then you have two options, considering that a non virgin would be proud of himself having sexual relations, unless there is an embarrassing case or misleading actions behind it. Otherwise, you're a virgin.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 15, 2011)

Love! said:


> does anyone else in this thread only sleep with strangers?


 
you know, i don't actually TRY to, but i'll meet someone, talk for a short period of time, then i make sex on them :/

heheh, i like saying it that way, it sounds so weird



but besides that, not everyone speaks honestly on their sex life, some people lie and say they giggidy with their gershmoigen all the time, THEN there's the ppl on the internet who virginity is their weapon, always referring to the other person as one, or saying they don't get laid or have friends n such

god bless the internet


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 15, 2011)

why yes, wait...I'm animu, dont count with furries


----------



## eversleep (Jan 15, 2011)

I honestly wish I was still a virgin so I could lose it with my current bf rather than how I lost it.  It wasn't fun.


----------



## Aeturnus (Jan 15, 2011)

I'm happy to be a virgin. Having sex doesn't interest me.


----------



## TreacleFox (Jan 15, 2011)

I am.
Im also 15 too. :I


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 15, 2011)

Aeturnus said:


> I'm happy to be a virgin. Having sex doesn't interest me.


 
at least your happy with it, can't say the same, i love me some sexwaffles


----------



## LupineLove (Jan 15, 2011)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> at least your happy with it, can't say the same, i love me some sexwaffles


 Just guess at it. That's what I did.


----------



## Mayonnaise (Jan 15, 2011)

I really wish that I am still a virgin. I really do.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 15, 2011)

LupineLove said:


> Just guess at it. That's what I did.


 
guess at what? how? huh? MY BRAIN!!!!


----------



## BRN (Jan 15, 2011)

Wait the fuck what; oral sex is sex, now? 
Shit, I got head at 12, so I'm a rape victim...

But in all seriousness, no. I was lucky enough to lose it at 16; I was unlucky enough for it to feel sucky and for it to be my next-door neighbour.


----------



## Delta (Jan 15, 2011)

Im not. It was alright. foreplay is better ( and also not sex).


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jan 15, 2011)

SIX said:


> But in all seriousness, no. I was lucky enough to lose it at 16; I was unlucky enough for it to feel sucky and for it to be my next-door neighbour.



I bet there were plenty of uncomfortable moments...


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 15, 2011)

Commiecomrade said:


> I bet there were plenty of uncomfortable moments...


 
oh hey.... how's the weather?  i like your....um shoes


----------



## Browder (Jan 15, 2011)

Heh. I think I might have made this thread when I first joined. Memories...

I lost mine very early in life and I regret it to this day. For all of you who still have it: wait. It's better to do it with someone you love and trust then to do it just to do it.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 15, 2011)

Browder said:


> Heh. I think I might have made this thread when I first joined. Memories...


 
memories? lol that was almost 1 whole year ago heehee, damn deployment, you joined a month after me and have me beat by almost 5k in posts!


----------



## Browder (Jan 15, 2011)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> memories? lol that was almost 1 whole year ago heehee, damn deployment, you joined a month after me and have me beat by almost 5k in posts!


 
And they even made me a mod. Aren't I a loser?


----------



## Willow (Jan 15, 2011)

Browder said:


> Heh. I think I might have made this thread when I first joined. Memories...


 You made a thread asking how many members were virgins, and it went on for over 100 pages or something. 

Memories...


----------



## Remy (Jan 15, 2011)

22. Still a virgin. don't make a big fuss over it either, I honestly don't have any interest in getting laid. I rather cuddle.


----------



## Willow (Jan 15, 2011)

Remy said:


> I rather cuddle.


And I'd have to agree with this.


----------



## Zenia (Jan 15, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> are furries just bullshiting about that?


Well, I'm not bullshitting about not being a virgin.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jan 15, 2011)

Yes. I am a virgin. I want to lose it though.

Forget that relationship shit. I'm not gonna sleep with a total stranger, but casual sex is win.

I'm an unapolegetic hedonist.


----------



## BRN (Jan 15, 2011)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Yes. I am a virgin. I want to lose it though.


 
Eh, don't rush.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jan 15, 2011)

SIX said:


> Eh, don't rush.


 
I just turned 20, you know.


----------



## BRN (Jan 15, 2011)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> I just turned 20, you know.



Look forward to it, but don't lower your standards just to get it.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 15, 2011)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Yes. I am a virgin. I want to lose it though.
> 
> Forget that relationship shit. I'm not gonna sleep with a total stranger, but casual sex is win.
> 
> I'm an unapolegetic hedonist.


 

lol i'll help you lose it  haha but i'm in afghanistan for a couple more months so you'll have to wait ^_^





Browder said:


> And they even made me a mod. Aren't I a loser?


 
yes, yes you are


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 15, 2011)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> I just turned 20, you know.


 doesnt change anything, its only bad when you hit 30 and thats when you just gotta go "why"


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jan 15, 2011)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> lol i'll help you lose it  haha but i'm in afghanistan for a couple more months so you'll have to wait ^_^



Well, I gotta get to know you first.

Really, if it weren't for the fact that I can't really travel, I wouldn't be a virgin, given the fact that I've got a boyfriend in Michigan. Known him for years, in fact.

I'm bi and polyamorous. No intention of getting married or anything.

You know who's into casual sex, too? Bill Maher. He's awesome.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 15, 2011)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Well, I gotta get to know you first.
> 
> Really, if it weren't for the fact that I can't really travel, I wouldn't be a virgin, given the fact that I've got a boyfriend in Michigan. Known him for years, in fact.
> 
> ...


 
rock on to casual sex

actually, i take my leave in michigan and have a house there, i love that state, gonna move back and go to college when i get out of the army


----------



## Joeyyy (Jan 15, 2011)

Lost my virginity at 15.
im 18.
last time I had sex was early December of last year


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 15, 2011)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> lol i'll help you lose it  haha but i'm in afghanistan for a couple more months so you'll have to wait ^_^


 ...Wow I'm gone for a couple hours and it's already devolved into hitting on each other 

Also the poll results surprised me to be honest, I thought it would be a bunch of furries with their hand as their girlfriend.


----------



## BRN (Jan 15, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> ...Wow I'm gone for a couple hours and it's already devolved into hitting on each other


 
It's the fandom. In a thread designed as virgin bait. C'mon, you knew this would happen.


----------



## Joeyyy (Jan 15, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> ...Wow I'm gone for a couple hours and it's already devolved into hitting on each other


 it was inevitable....


----------



## Enwon (Jan 15, 2011)

I'm young enough that it's okay for me to be a virgin.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 15, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> ...Wow I'm gone for a couple hours and it's already devolved into hitting on each other


 

aww come on CannonFodder, i'm a weird chap, but you know i'm not THAT weird.

me and H&K both do our share of silly teasing, he leans more to the yiff jokes though


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 15, 2011)

SIX said:


> It's the fandom. In a thread designed as virgin bait. C'mon, you knew this would happen.





Kitsune_Morric said:


> aww come on CannonFodder, i'm a weird chap, but you know i'm not THAT weird.
> me and H&K both do our share of silly teasing, he leans more to the yiff jokes though





Joeyyy said:


> it was inevitable....


 Take a cold shower folks, at this rate it's going to end up as a rp segment again.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 15, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Take a cold shower folks, at this rate it's going to end up as a rp segment again.


 
i can't take a shower, mortars blew up the shower tents two days ago  just baby wipes for me


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 15, 2011)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> i can't take a shower, mortars blew up the shower tents two days ago  just baby wipes for me


 Atleast it didn't hit the toilets.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 15, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Atleast it didn't hit the toilets.


 

that would piss me off, we just FINALLY upgraded from smelly portapottys to nice porcelain goodness


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jan 15, 2011)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> i can't take a shower, mortars blew up the shower tents two days ago  just baby wipes for me


 
I'll help you clean yourself up with those baby wipes, Morric...


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 15, 2011)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> I'll help you clean yourself up with those baby wipes, Morric...


 And thus a new fetish was born.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 15, 2011)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> I'll help you clean yourself up with those baby wipes, Morric...


 
ooh heehee 

that might sound strangely sexy, if it wasn't for the fact i'm dirty as hell, desert +sweat + constant poo smell from the river = not sexy


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jan 15, 2011)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> ooh heehee
> 
> that might sound strangely sexy, if it wasn't for the fact i'm dirty as hell, desert +sweat + constant poo smell from the river = not sexy


 
It would make an awesome picture at FA, though.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 15, 2011)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> It would make an awesome picture at FA, though.


 
lol i don't have any really filthy pics, but i'll slap some randomly around FAF later on when i'm on my computer


----------



## jcfynx (Jan 15, 2011)

SIX said:


> a thread designed as virgin bait.



This thread is like a checklist for me.


----------



## Kaizy (Jan 15, 2011)

jcfynx said:


> This thread is like a checklist for me.


Its good that you keep an orderly list of this kind of stuff


...wait wut


----------



## Jude (Jan 15, 2011)

Someone offered me sex once, but I turned it down. I totally wasn't ready to lose it.

And I kinda want to lose it with a guy first anyway.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 15, 2011)

Kaizy said:


> Its good that you keep an orderly list of this kind of stuff
> 
> 
> ...wait wut


 
organization is key


----------



## Kaizy (Jan 15, 2011)

Jude said:


> Someone offered me sex once, but I turned it down. I totally wasn't ready to lose it.
> 
> And I kinda want to lose it with a guy first anyway.


 
I had a chance while I was camping
Me and my friends met these girls who were skinny dipping and they wanted to know if we could get some beer and hang at their campsite
I knew where it was going and said I was tired and stayed back

Apparently they had a small orgy in the girl's tent :1


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jan 15, 2011)

Jude said:


> Someone offered me sex once, but I turned it down. I totally wasn't ready to lose it.
> 
> And I kinda want to lose it with a guy first anyway.


 
I'm the exact opposite. I kind of want to lose it with a girl, but really, screw it.



Kaizy said:


> I had a chance while I was camping
> Me and my friends met these girls who were skinny dipping and they wanted to know if we could get some beer and hang at their campsite
> I knew where it was going and said I was tired and stayed back
> 
> Apparently they had a small orgy in the girl's tent :1


 
Man, what rotten luck.

At least we can hope they all got crabs...


----------



## Kaizy (Jan 15, 2011)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Man, what rotten luck.
> 
> At least we can hope they all got crabs...


They didnt :U


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jan 15, 2011)

Kaizy said:


> They didnt :U


 
I feel your pain.


----------



## Kaizy (Jan 15, 2011)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> I feel your pain.


I dont really care much lol


----------



## Lobar (Jan 15, 2011)

SIX said:


> Look forward to it, but don't lower your standards just to get it.


 
This is a good way of putting it.  People put far too much importance on their first time, whether by "saving themselves" in expectation that it will somehow make it more "special", or like it's a curse to be broken at any cost.

When you get older, your first time won't be nearly as important as your last time.


----------



## Jude (Jan 15, 2011)

Kaizy said:


> I had a chance while I was camping
> Me and my friends met these girls who were skinny dipping and they wanted to know if we could get some beer and hang at their campsite
> I knew where it was going and said I was tired and stayed back
> 
> Apparently they had a small orgy in the girl's tent :1


 
You kidding me? SAME fucking story.


----------



## Kaizy (Jan 15, 2011)

Lobar said:


> This is a good way of putting it.  People put far too much importance on their first time, whether by "saving themselves" in expectation that it will somehow make it more "special", or like it's a curse to be broken at any cost.
> 
> When you get older, your first time won't be nearly as important as your last time.


I agree
Im all about saving it, but just not making it a massive overblown thing

Id like to just get mine out of the way, but I lack the resources needed...you know like good friends




Jude said:


> You kidding me? SAME fucking story.


Hah
Small world :B


----------



## BRN (Jan 15, 2011)

Well, here's what happened with me. I'd overheard so many stories from people at school about sex and parties and all that shit. Feeling entirely jealous, and somewhat 'behind', I determined to lose my virginity ASAP. When my neighbour asked me to come round to help her with revision, I promptly accepted, acted with the teenager's definition of seduction, and laid her directly.

It ranks highly on the list of most dissapointing things I've done and, frankly, I wish I'd saved myself for someone better.
Not to mention she has since gone insane.


----------



## Iudicium_86 (Jan 15, 2011)

Lost it at 12yo and was a sex fiend for a long while. But after so long of it I barely care about it anymore. When my friends tell me about their amazing sexual adventures I'm just "uh huh, that's nice" and continue playing my game or whatever.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 15, 2011)

i lost it a very simple way, dated a girl, after a while, had sex, did it during 'this is Halloween' by Marilyn Manson ^_^

since then i've kinda become a whore in a sense lol, i end up sleeping with the person day 1 every time, i date a few though


----------



## QueueTea (Jan 15, 2011)

Lost my virginity at 21 to my fiance. :3


----------



## RogueSareth (Jan 15, 2011)

Considering the age poll I'm thinking a number of people here are still virgins ( though then again most people I know lost it between the ages of 14-18 soooo )

Anyways I'm not, gave that up to my first boyfriend when I was 17 

Also since when the fuck is oral a factor in deflowering someone? Sorry but no


----------



## Willow (Jan 15, 2011)

RogueSareth said:


> Also since when the fuck is oral a factor in deflowering someone? Sorry but no


 I've never heard of people losing their virginity because they just had oral, but I have heard people consider themselves half virgins if they've only had oral. 

But then you get people who argue "Well when are you considered not a virgin" and then go on about how there's this huge gray area especially with gays and lesbians because there's not penis into vagina or something like that.


----------



## GHDA (Jan 15, 2011)

Practice makes perfect.


----------



## Kaizy (Jan 15, 2011)

GHDA said:


> Practice makes perfect.


Getting practice isnt as easy as one may think


----------



## GHDA (Jan 15, 2011)

Sure it is, do you know about the popular website "craigslist.com" ?

Sex is the easiest thing in the world to attain, but Love is the most difficult thing in the world to attain.

If you're too scared to fuck someone, then don't complain about being a virgin, complain about being a pussy. simple as that.


----------



## Kaizy (Jan 15, 2011)

GHDA said:


> Sure it is, do you know about the popular website "craigslist.com" ?
> 
> Sex is the easiest thing in the world to attain, but Love is the most difficult thing in the world to attain.
> 
> If you're too scared to fuck someone, then don't complain about being a virgin, complain about being a pussy. simple as that.


Hm, I see
Then I suppose its not the lack of sex that makes it hard, its the standards people set
Mine are pretty flexible, but I havent met many people who meet the criteria

Damn I suck :U


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 15, 2011)

Kaizy said:


> Hm, I see
> Then I suppose its not the lack of sex that makes it hard, its the standards people set
> Mine are pretty flexible, but I havent met many people who meet the criteria
> 
> Damn I suck :U


 
lol what's the criteria?

my brother isn't a virgin, but hasn't been laid in two years, he won't do a chick unless she meets her criteria:

blonde
skinny
large breasts, C or bigger
can't be smarter than him
short

blah blah blah

haha so yeah, he's not meeting many people around my hometown, since it's a raving/fine arts community


----------



## Kaizy (Jan 15, 2011)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> lol what's the criteria?
> 
> my brother isn't a virgin, but hasn't been laid in two years, he won't do a chick unless she meets her criteria:
> 
> ...


Well my criteria is:

*A good friend, someone I feel that I could feel comfortable enough around for that sort of thing
*Preferably female, male possible
*I WOULD like a relationship prior to sex, but I know that narrows my choices further
*Obviously around my age


I could go on forever on specifics within those categories but thats pretty much it right there


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 15, 2011)

Kaizy said:


> Well my criteria is:
> 
> *A good friend, someone I feel that I could feel comfortable enough around for that sort of thing
> *Preferably female, male possible
> ...


 
that's not too bad of a criteria, you just need to be less shy 

actually there are a lot of ppl out there who want to date for a while instead of fucking on the first day like some people....heh
not everyone is a whore


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jan 15, 2011)

I stand in a similar position as Kaizy.

I don't know what consitutes a "relationship", though...


----------



## Kaizy (Jan 15, 2011)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> that's not too bad of a criteria, you just need to be less shy
> 
> actually there are a lot of ppl out there who want to date for a while instead of fucking on the first day like some people....heh
> not everyone is a whore



Yeah Im very shy, its a serious downfall in my personality :1
But its really because I either dont think people will like me that much or they just wont understand my personality or somethin
Most of the people who have expressed romantic interest in me have been too..."blunt" with their intentions, which is a major turnoff for me
So yeah, Im hesitant about relationships atm



RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> I stand in a similar position as Kaizy.
> 
> I don't know what consitutes a "relationship", though...



For me, its a moment where 2 people decide they have special feelings for each other and thus bond themselves by the term "relationship" to give each other a chance and see if things can work out and if they're right for each other


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jan 15, 2011)

Kaizy said:


> For me, its a moment where 2 people decide they have special feelings for each other and thus bond themselves by the term "relationship" to give each other a chance and see if things can work out and if they're right for each other


 
One question, though: do you mean _only_ two people?

I think really good friends can have sex.


----------



## Kaizy (Jan 15, 2011)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> One question, though: do you mean _only_ two people?
> 
> I think really good friends can have sex.


I know good friends can have sex
Thats just how I look at things
Thats how I view relationships and what it would take for me to consider sex :U


----------



## Alstor (Jan 15, 2011)

Meadow said:


> I am.
> Im also 15 too. :I


YOU'RE FIFTEEN?
WHEN DID THIS HAPPEN?

Yeah. I'm a virgin. For this reason.



Willow said:


> Well, I'm 16 so doesn't it make sense that I'd be a virgin?


----------



## Ziya (Jan 15, 2011)

17. 
18 in a few weeks. 
Not a virgin.


----------



## Pine (Jan 15, 2011)

It's been a very long time (over a year) since I got it on. I'm not a virgin but I still feel like one.


----------



## Oovie (Jan 16, 2011)

Just once for me, with a friend I've known since the 4th  grade. Earliest memory of her was that she was rather shy, but hid that weakness by smiling as I do. She was sweet,  kind, smart, artistic, and gorgeous. 

When we grew into highschool others had turned into bimbos, or since I lived in Florida, turned into rednecks. Though other than shedding some of that reservedness she never did follow suit with the others, and instead remained unaltered. So not much changed since we were kids, and I adore that so much still.

Gave me a point of view that I'd preference someone I could sit alongside and paint a picture, or go exploring with, rather than just sex. That I'd choose friendship before romance. I haven't connected like that since, though I never let it get me down. I've kept a knack for making friends with ease, and eventually I may bump into one as special yet again. *Swoons back into chair* Don't look so smug, yeah I'm the sensitive type.. But it's worked _for me_ thus far.

Can't say I've ever met a guy like her, that would be interesting. But I'm all sorts of picky about them that I'm not really looking.


----------



## BasementRaptor42 (Jan 16, 2011)

ITT: half the poll respondents lied.


----------



## Kaizy (Jan 16, 2011)

BasementRaptor42 said:


> ITT: half the poll respondents lied.


Im the half that didnt :U


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jan 16, 2011)

Redregon said:


> *lolz* yeah... virgins saying they don't want to have sex... suuure. that's like the typical childish argument "well, i don't want to play with your stoopid videogames anyway."


If a person don't want to have sex, he/she won't have sex. Are you fucking retarded or something?

oh wait, you're Redregon. Of course you're retarded.



Crysix Fousen said:


> why yes, wait...I'm animu, dont count with furries


 Excuse me, but how in the hell are you not a furry?


----------



## Ben (Jan 16, 2011)

Considering this forum is largely teenagers, I'm kind of surprised at how high the No category is.

I think an interesting statistic would be to find out how many people lost their virginity to a furry. Oh boy.


----------



## Love! (Jan 16, 2011)

how am i even subscribed to this thread
i have removed my subscription at least fifty times by now
i'm going to remove it again after this post
but i bet i'll still get a notification



Kitsune_Morric said:


> first off, das ist nicht nett.


it's justified



> Secondly, you can't decide the method on how to do things,


sure i can
finding people you like as people is the right way to do it because it shows you have your priorities straight
just because you and some other person happen to knead your knotwurst to the same porn doesn't mean you should try to be friends with him or her



> whatever works for that person works, and unless you know me, you  shouldn't insinuate whether or not i have friends


 'should' is a values word
my values do not include 'being nice to people who advise others to do stupid things'



GHDA said:


> Sex is the easiest thing in the world to attain, but Love is the most difficult thing in the world to attain.


are you kidding? say the word and i'm yours ;-)



> If you're too scared to fuck someone, then don't complain about being a virgin, complain about being a pussy. simple as that.


 this



Ben said:


> Considering this forum is largely teenagers, I'm kind of surprised at how high the No category is.


don't most _people_ have sex by the time they're out of their teens? furries are people too [if only by technicality]



> I think an interesting statistic would be to find out how many people lost their virginity to a furry. Oh boy.


 i lost mine to some really hairy guy i met in a bar
does that count?


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Jan 16, 2011)

I'd prefer to lose my virginity to someone I actually care about rather than just some random slut I initially meet online...
But oh well...


----------



## GHDA (Jan 16, 2011)

Love! said:
			
		

> are you kidding? say the word and i'm yours



the word  I have a thing for ball-jointed dolls in maid outfits, so this relationship is going to rule.

-

Losing your virginity to someone you care about is definitely very nice, but if you keep holding on to that you're going to disappoint that person you care about. It's an awful catch-22.


----------



## tonecameg (Jan 16, 2011)

I didn't lose it until I was 18 (three months ago) |:  Anal sex is still sex


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 16, 2011)

Kellie Gator said:


> Excuse me, but how in the hell are you not a furry?


 Denial isn't just a river in egypt


----------



## Roxichu (Jan 16, 2011)

I'm a virgin, and I just don't give a damn.

Sex is kind of gross anyway. Like, eww.


----------



## Oovie (Jan 16, 2011)

Roxichu said:


> Sex is kind of gross anyway. Like, eww.


 Hey, some of us are skilled with soap and a loofah. Being gross is forbidden.


----------



## Love! (Jan 16, 2011)

GHDA said:


> the word  I have a thing for ball-jointed dolls in maid outfits, so this relationship is going to rule.


oh
my avatar is suigintou from rozen maiden 
my character doesn't actually wear a maid outfit
teehee



> Losing your virginity to someone you care about is definitely very nice, but if you keep holding on to that you're going to disappoint that person you care about. It's an awful catch-22.


agreed
but aren't most catch-22s awful?


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 16, 2011)

Love! said:


> agreed
> but aren't most catch-22s awful?


 
all catch-22's are awful, cuz basically means your fucked somehow, in a stupid way or something worse

and rozen maiden is teh kewlz


----------



## VoidBat (Jan 16, 2011)

Virgin, yes.
My substitute for sex is called, work, work and work. Reading that paycheck is always orgasmic.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 16, 2011)

VoidBat said:


> Virgin, yes.
> My substitute for sex is called, work, work and work. Reading that paycheck is always orgasmic.


 
lol wish i could have that, my paycheck makes me sadface, go army


----------



## Catilda Lily (Jan 16, 2011)

No, I'm not but I don't go around whoring it up either.


----------



## VoidBat (Jan 16, 2011)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> lol wish i could have that, my paycheck makes me sadface, go army


 
It's still a paycheck.
Where I come from rubbing such a piece of holy paper in the face of most people will send them into a blind hulkrage. Most entertaining.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 16, 2011)

VoidBat said:


> It's still a paycheck.
> Where I come from rubbing such a piece of holy paper in the face of most people will send them into a blind hulkrage. Most entertaining.


 
lol win


----------



## LupineLove (Jan 16, 2011)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> lol win


 I just pedal used crap on eBay and play music for cash. I wish I had a proper paycheck still.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 16, 2011)

LupineLove said:


> I just pedal used crap on eBay and play music for cash. I wish I had a proper paycheck still.


 

i love money, apparently according to the majority, being rich gets you laid, also having a loud car with neon lights, and a huge sound system that everyone else can hear the bass...and that's it


----------



## Harker (Jan 16, 2011)

I don't think being a furry correlates with being a virgin. At least, no more than being a part of any group would, IMO. That said, I love me some fuckin'.


----------



## RogueSareth (Jan 16, 2011)

Willow said:


> I've never heard of people losing their virginity because they just had oral, but I have heard people consider themselves half virgins if they've only had oral.
> 
> But then you get people who argue "Well when are you considered not a virgin" and then go on about how there's this huge gray area especially with gays and lesbians because there's not penis into vagina or something like that.


 
There are some grey areas yeah but most people I know in the LGBTQ community don't consider oral real sex lol


----------



## tonecameg (Jan 16, 2011)

RogueSareth said:


> There are some grey areas yeah but most people I know in the LGBTQ community don't consider oral real sex lol


yeah, there's still pegging, isn't there? :>


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 16, 2011)

RogueSareth said:


> There are some grey areas yeah but most people I know in the LGBTQ community don't consider oral real sex lol


 Oral sex is still sex.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 16, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Oral sex is still sex.


 
it's better with an ice cube in giver's mouth ^_^


----------



## BRN (Jan 16, 2011)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> it's better with an ice cube in giver's mouth ^_^


 
Sounds like a cool idea.


----------



## RogueSareth (Jan 16, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Oral sex is still sex.



Then let me rephrase, no one I have ever met has ever considered having oral sex loosing your virginity


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 16, 2011)

SIX said:


> Sounds like a cool idea.


 
lol no pun intended, but yeah it's cool as hell ^_^

try it sometime!


----------



## anthroguy101 (Jan 16, 2011)

I'm actually surprised at the number of people people who answered no.


----------



## Thou Dog (Jan 16, 2011)

I'm married and my wife and I are thinking of having kids. Do the math.



Kitsune_Morric said:


> he won't do a chick unless she meets his criteria:
> 
> ...can't be smarter than him


 Sorry, but your brother's retarded.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 16, 2011)

Thou Dog said:


> Sorry, but your brother's retarded.


 
yup! but you gotta love his idiocracy sometimes, it makes me giggle


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jan 16, 2011)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> yup! but you gotta love his idiocracy sometimes, it makes me giggle


 
I bet he thinks he's totally straight.

You should tell him that Ron White joke about how we're all a little bit gay.


----------



## Bayou (Jan 16, 2011)

I find sex disgusting so yes, I am still a virgin C:
[Atleast until I find someone that I can actually bare to touch me and not laugh every 5 seconds.]


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 16, 2011)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> I bet he thinks he's totally straight.
> 
> You should tell him that Ron White joke about how we're all a little bit gay.


 
lol him and his friend do that 'hey sexy' pretend stuff, and i tell them that if they keep at it, they'll have buttseks 'just for fun'


----------



## Nocturn (Jan 17, 2011)

i fit under the i hate humans also
thats why i write about stuff like human torture and i am a furry because i think a world without humans just animals or humans for pets could work

humans are follow each other like sheep 
religion 
different countries
massive majorities
greed
lust
marriage
ignorance
patriotism

all things this world doesn't need

this planet was built by chaos when stardust collected rocks collided and the moon crashed into earth blowing away tons of carbon dioxide so that earth wouldn't end up like venus

the universe itself is ruled by chaos and order shall always fail in the end

the only true peace you will probably ever find will be the most likely true when you die you find only nothingness and just stop existing


----------



## BRN (Jan 17, 2011)

Nocturn said:


> i fit under the i hate humans also
> thats why i write about stuff like human torture and i am a furry because i think a world without humans just animals or humans for pets could work
> 
> humans are follow each other like sheep
> ...


 
lol k


----------



## Av Daedric (Jan 17, 2011)

Ha!

Yes, Virgin. I'm in no hurry to do anything about it, I prioritized it low on my list of "Shit-to-do"


----------



## Willow (Jan 17, 2011)

Nocturn said:


> i fit under the i hate humans also


Wait what?



> thats why i write about stuff like human torture and i am a furry because i think a world without humans just animals or humans for pets could work
> 
> humans are follow each other like sheep
> religion
> ...


This is probably the worst post I've seen today. That's liable to change, but so far, this one's pretty awful.


----------



## Pine (Jan 17, 2011)

Nocturn said:


> i fit under the i hate humans also
> thats why i write about stuff like human torture and i am a furry because i think a world without humans just animals or humans for pets could work
> 
> humans are follow each other like sheep
> ...


 
you're a human...

or even better







YOU! ARE! A! HUMANNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNGGH!!!


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 17, 2011)

Willow said:


> This is probably the worst post I've seen today. That's liable to change, but so far, this one's pretty awful.


 

the day is still young


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jan 17, 2011)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> the day is still young


 
Yeah, just wait 'til I start posting.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jan 17, 2011)

I wonder if the difference in the have and haven't yet is a function of age.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 17, 2011)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Yeah, just wait 'til I start posting.


 
oh fuck RayO's on, to the shelter!


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jan 17, 2011)

Nocturn said:


> i fit under the i hate humans also
> thats why i write about stuff like human torture and i am a furry because i think a world without humans just animals or humans for pets could work
> 
> humans are follow each other like sheep


 So you hate humans and think that animals are superior to them in every way, yet you use that sheep analogy, implying that sheep are inferior life forms.

Okay then.


----------



## Love! (Jan 17, 2011)

Bayou said:


> I find sex disgusting so yes, I am still a virgin C:


  no offense, but if you're old enough to be having any and think that, you always will be
   it's one of those things people don't change their minds about

but on the plus side you aren't going to feel bad for not having something you don't even want 



Thou Dog said:


> I'm married and my wife and I are thinking of having kids. Do the math.


     that doesn't necessarily mean you've already started trying 



> Sorry, but your brother's retarded.


which guarantees he won't get any! :-D



Nocturn said:


> the only true peace you will probably ever find  will be the most likely true when you die you find only nothingness and  just stop existing


  people who advocate the deaths of all humans should start with themselves
   go find yourself some true peace
   we'll catch up later


----------



## Thou Dog (Jan 17, 2011)

I wonder what the age range of furry posters on this board is... that, and people's relationship status, probably dictates to some degree who is or isn't a virgin.


----------



## SilverBehemoth (Jan 17, 2011)

Yes and no...

Orally I'm not, but I didn't enjoy it. Having someone death grip your rod with it resulting to having it be numb for a few good hours is NO FUN AT ALL! Otherwise in every other aspect I am, but hopefully that will change very very very soon with my current girlfriend.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 17, 2011)

Love! said:


> which guarantees he won't get any! :-D


 
lol at least til he turns gay or goes to jail, he'll win in both situations >_<




Love! said:


> people who advocate the deaths of all humans should start with themselves
> go find yourself some true peace
> we'll catch up later



can you bring me back something nice?


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jan 17, 2011)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> can you bring me back something nice?


 
I can bring you something nice.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 17, 2011)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> I can bring you something nice.


 
ooh what what?


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jan 17, 2011)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> ooh what what?


 
You should now by now if I'm being so suggestive about it!


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 17, 2011)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> You should now by now if I'm being so suggestive about it!


 
aw poo, i was hoping it was food, i'm hungry >_<

but whatever makes you feelsgoodman


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jan 17, 2011)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> aw poo, i was hoping it was food, i'm hungry >_<
> 
> but whatever makes you feelsgoodman


 
Well, that can be arranged.

[yt]cBoFC1auj30[/yt]


----------



## pheonix (Jan 17, 2011)

I am not a virgin. I slept with tons of women to find out I'm gay. To me it's an irony so comical it should have destroyed the Earth. Hopefully in a few months I get to see my bf finally after such a long wait. The excitement is building.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 17, 2011)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Well, that can be arranged.


 
i can't see that image(i assume it's an image) cuz my government computer is teh sux


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jan 17, 2011)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> i can't see that image(i assume it's an image) cuz my government computer is teh sux


 
Vaca AcostÃ¡!


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 17, 2011)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Vaca AcostÃ¡!


 

nope, nuffin


----------



## Morroke (Jan 17, 2011)

Nah but

I wish I was.

I'm damn good at being persuaded into losing my pants..when I'm convinced to drink until I stumble over everything.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 17, 2011)

pheonix said:


> Hopefully in a few months I get to see my bf finally after such a long wait. The excitement is building.


 Well congrats.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jan 18, 2011)

pheonix said:


> Hopefully in a few months I get to see my bf finally after such a long wait. The excitement is building.


 
Wish I could see my bf.


----------



## Love! (Jan 18, 2011)

Morroke said:


> Nah but
> 
> I wish I was.


what kind of man are you? :v



> I'm damn good at being persuaded into losing my pants..when I'm convinced to drink until I stumble over everything.


 by my standards that makes you a tough sell...


----------



## MisguidedWolf (Jan 18, 2011)

Not a virgin. And by the poll, I can see I'm not alone |3


----------



## Monster. (Jan 18, 2011)

Nocturn said:


> i fit under the i hate humans also
> thats why i write about stuff like human torture and i am a furry because i think a world without humans just animals or humans for pets could work
> 
> humans are follow each other like sheep
> ...


 
Misanthrope. Yuck. Go hide in a corner, please.


----------



## cad (Jan 18, 2011)

Yes I am. It doesn't really matter though, since I'm only 16 years old, I've got quite some time on me to change it.


----------



## Squeak (Jan 18, 2011)

Virgin here despite being in a relationship for a while. My girlfriend is pretty asexual. Love her to bits though


----------



## Love! (Jan 18, 2011)

Miss Haha said:


> Misanthrope. Yuck. Go die in a crawlspace, please.


 this is a better idea


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 18, 2011)

B.P.R.D said:


> Yes I am. It doesn't really matter though, since I'm only 16 years old, I've got quite some time on me to change it.


 

yeah don't worry about all those people around you going "why are you single? everyone's dating, y00 shud too!!!!!" just wait till it's right


----------



## BRN (Jan 18, 2011)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> yeah don't worry about all those people around you going "why are you single? everyone's dating, y00 shud too!!!!!" just wait till it's right


 
I can't This this more. Don't get pulled into wasting your first experiences out of the glamour of it.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 18, 2011)

SIX said:


> I can't This this more. Don't get pulled into wasting your first experiences out of the glamour of it.


 
THIS'd!

lol see yeah i am kinda whory now till i get in a full relationship (kinda confused on the technicality of where I'm at right now) but i lost mine at 18 to a woman i 'loved' and was pretty serious with, then i went all army 'n she left me cuz she didn't want the separation >_<


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 18, 2011)

Nocturn said:


> i fit under the i hate humans also
> thats why i write about stuff like human torture and i am a furry because i think a world without humans just animals or humans for pets could work
> 
> humans are follow each other like sheep
> ...


 
Unless you are trying to be some hardcore Agnst ridden disaster "GAWF" or you think you are a Were-pyre thingamajig, guess what?
You are human.
Deal. With. It. 
Our Ideals and platonic and corrupted instincts are not going to change.
Don't like it? The FAF users have already gave you their two-cents.

What the world needs is less wastes of carbon that sit on their asses going "The world sucks, I hate hyoomanz...FTW FTW".


----------



## Morroke (Jan 18, 2011)

Love! said:


> what kind of man are you? :v


 
I'm a chick.

fellforit.jpg


----------



## cad (Jan 18, 2011)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> yeah don't worry about all those people around you going "why are you single? everyone's dating, y00 shud too!!!!!" just wait till it's right


That's pretty much my idea, yes. I won't do anything until I feel that it is "right".


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 18, 2011)

B.P.R.D said:


> That's pretty much my idea, yes. I won't do anything until I feel that it is "right".


 
good, don't fall for pressure of 'all my friends lost it' bullshit


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 18, 2011)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> good, don't fall for pressure of 'all my friends lost it' bullshit


 
I'm sure in a semester or in a year that they will have kids to take care of.


----------



## Love! (Jan 18, 2011)

B.P.R.D said:


> That's pretty much my idea, yes. I won't do anything until I feel that it is "right".


 do any of you realize that dating and sex are not the same thing?
i've had plenty of sex in my time, but i gave up dating years ago


----------



## BRN (Jan 18, 2011)

Love! said:


> do any of you realize that dating and sex are not the same thing?
> i've had plenty of sex in my time, but i gave up dating years ago


 
Congratulations.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 18, 2011)

Love! said:


> do any of you realize that dating and sex are not the same thing?
> i've had plenty of sex in my time, but i gave up dating years ago


 
heehee ^_^

lol but no, i'm kinda the same way, sex and dating are separate things, you can have sex and not date, and you can date AND have sex, whatever.  though i swear unto you all, unless your other want's to bring others into the game too, you best not be sexxing other people!  that's jus my oppinion, i think it's terribly wrong and cruel to your other


----------



## Monster. (Jan 18, 2011)

Love! said:


> do any of you realize that dating and sex are not the same thing?
> i've had plenty of sex in my time, but i gave up dating years ago


 
That would explain _so much._


----------



## cad (Jan 18, 2011)

Love! said:


> do any of you realize that dating and sex are not the same thing?
> i've had plenty of sex in my time, but i gave up dating years ago


Yes I do and I've had neither.


----------



## Love! (Jan 18, 2011)

Miss Haha said:


> That would explain _so much._


nice one!
it doesn't affect me the way you probably want it to though
would you like me to explain why i quit?



B.P.R.D said:


> Yes I do and I've had neither.


 well good for you
the problem is that you need to date people for a while before you can  even find someone you're compatible enough to be with for the eponymous  'long haul'
loving another person--truly loving them--isn't something everyone is born knowing how to do
[some of us never even learn how]
and nobody finds real love on their first shot


----------



## Monster. (Jan 18, 2011)

Love! said:


> nice one!
> it doesn't affect me the way you probably want it to though


 I don't want it to do anything. Get over yourself.


----------



## Love! (Jan 18, 2011)

Miss Haha said:


> I don't want it to do anything.


so you threw a perfectly-phrased barb hoping it wouldn't hit anything at all?



> Get over yourself.


what exactly have i ever done to you?


----------



## Monster. (Jan 18, 2011)

Love! said:


> so you threw a perfectly-phrased barb hoping it wouldn't hit anything at all?


Yes, actually.



> what exactly have i ever done to you?


 Nothing to me, persay, but you just annoy me. I liked you at first, but now I'm getting bored with your antics.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 18, 2011)

Love! said:


> what exactly have i ever done to you?





Miss Haha said:


> Nothing to me, persay, but you just annoy me. I liked you at first, but now I'm getting bored with your antics.


 
woh, why can't people just be friendly?


----------



## Monster. (Jan 18, 2011)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> woh, why can't people just be friendly?


 
I can be friendly! Like I said, I like Love!; I find her to be hilarious at times. Other times, the topic is just pushed too hard.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 18, 2011)

Miss Haha said:


> I can be friendly! Like I said, I like Love!; I find her to be hilarious at times. Other times, the topic is just pushed too hard.


 
ah, well the wording kinda made it sound like you were just annoyed by Love! in general


----------



## Monster. (Jan 18, 2011)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> ah, well the wording kinda made it sound like you were just annoyed by Love! in general


 Oh, that was my bad for making it sound like that.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 18, 2011)

Miss Haha said:


> Oh, that was my bad for making it sound like that.


 
's all good, just another issue with the internet. or really text in general, because nothing is ever read the way the person meant it haha


----------



## Dama682 (Jan 18, 2011)

For one, I'm a bit too young have sex. I'm essentially on the legal age of consent in my area.

Judging by the results so far, seems like the stereotype is somewhat holding up. We should probably take age into account.


----------



## Monster. (Jan 18, 2011)

Dama682 said:


> We should probably take age into account.


 
The problem with that is that nowadays, kids are having sex younger and younger. There's was a ten year old in Spain who got pregnant and gave birth, for crying out loud.


----------



## Martlie (Jan 19, 2011)

Not a virgin. But it's not something I prance around announcing.
Was in a relationship for a year before we had sex, and I'm still in that relationship over a year later.

If you're a virgin, good for you. If you're not, good for you too.


----------



## RogueSareth (Jan 19, 2011)

Nocturn said:


> i fit under the i hate humans also
> thats why i write about stuff like human torture and i am a furry because i think a world without humans just animals or humans for pets could work
> 
> humans are follow each other like sheep
> ...



You obviously know nothing of how the physics of our universe works.
Also, you seriously think animals don't follow each other like "sheep" seriously?
Please go find your "True Peace" now and stop wasting valuable space.


----------



## mapdark (Jan 19, 2011)

I'm SO not a virgin >_>


And to the people who talk about sex like it's an impure and dirty thing.. or people who judge on people who have casual sex :

What the hell crawled up your ass?


Sex is not dirty or evil or bad or anything like that! 

It's fun , and making yourself believe that VRGINITY and "PURITY" (ugh hate that concept) is something desirable is ridiculous.

I can understand NOT having a sex drive.. Asexuality does exist after all.

But HAVING a sex drive and trying to overcome it and nullifying by calling it impure and undesirable is just not good for yourself >_>

And insulting to others.


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Jan 19, 2011)

I may be 20,and a virgin, 
well, that's it


but seriously, too many people eff their lives up with sex, a good relationship doesn't need it to survive, I don't want to go past 3rd until I'm married.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 19, 2011)

Miss Haha said:


> The problem with that is that nowadays, kids are having sex younger and younger. There's was a ten year old in Spain who got pregnant and gave birth, for crying out loud.


 
HURK!!! wat?


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jan 19, 2011)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> HURK!!! wat?


 
That usually happens when they get molested.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 19, 2011)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> That usually happens when they get molested.


 

most of the time yes

but i do remember one occasion when i was ninteen, talking to this girl who looked build-wise to be around my age, flirting and stuff. we were talking about sex a lot and she seemed hella knowledged about it, talking about losing her virginity about a year past.  then jokingly, after a somewhat immature stament of hers, i replied "how old are you anyways?"


her response: "i'll be 13 next week"

i don't remember what happened after that, but i do remember thinking about jail, being out of breath, and suddenly finding myself twelve blocks south of the place haha

so yeah, a 13 year old, fucking like a pro apparently, lost her virginity at 11 VOLUNTARILY


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jan 19, 2011)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> most of the time yes
> 
> but i do remember one occasion when i was ninteen, talking to this girl who looked build-wise to be around my age, flirting and stuff. we were talking about sex a lot and she seemed hella knowledged about it, talking about losing her virginity about a year past.  then jokingly, after a somewhat immature stament of hers, i replied "how old are you anyways?"
> 
> ...



It's the water.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 19, 2011)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> It's the water.


 
sneaking growth hormones in water, those evil bastards, trying to send me to jail for nothing exiting


fuck you! if i'm going to jail it's for skinning a fat man and wearing him as a suit to a presidential rally, jumping out of the suit, and holding two pink dildos in the air shouting "BANG BANG!"


----------



## Love! (Jan 19, 2011)

Miss Haha said:


> The problem with that is that nowadays, kids are having sex younger and younger. There's was a ten year old in Spain who got pregnant and gave birth, for crying out loud.


 i don't have a problem with kids that age having sex with each other
but
jesus christ
doesn't spain allow for abortions if the pregnancy endangers the mother's life?
i am pretty sure ten-year-olds are not physically large enough to properly handle childbirth...


----------



## Monster. (Jan 19, 2011)

Love! said:


> i don't have a problem with kids that age having sex with each other
> but
> jesus christ
> doesn't spain allow for abortions if the pregnancy endangers the mother's life?
> i am pretty sure ten-year-olds are not physically large enough to properly handle childbirth...


 Apparently she was perfectly fine giving birth. She's raising the child now, as we speak.

*EDIT:* Officials did, in fact, go check on her frequently to make sure she could carry a baby as well as take care of it. According to reports, she's perfectly fine, the baby is healthy, and living conditions are perfect. So the girl is allowed to raise the daughter with her family's help.


----------



## Love! (Jan 20, 2011)

Miss Haha said:


> Apparently she was perfectly fine giving birth. She's raising the child now, as we speak.
> 
> *EDIT:* Officials did, in fact, go check on her frequently to make sure she could carry a baby as well as take care of it. According to reports, she's perfectly fine, the baby is healthy, and living conditions are perfect. So the girl is allowed to raise the daughter with her family's help.


 oh
i guess that's good
is she attending school at all?


----------



## BRN (Jan 20, 2011)

The best part is when the kid's seven and her mom's seventeen, and then the kid does the maths.


----------



## tonecameg (Jan 20, 2011)

There's an even younger pregnant mother, from Peru.  She gave birth at five years old.  
How does it feel having a mom young enough to be your sister?


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jan 20, 2011)

tonecameg said:


> There's an even younger pregnant mother, from Peru.  She gave birth at five years old.
> How does it feel having a mom young enough to be your sister?


 
What the... how is that even possible?


----------



## Sax (Jan 20, 2011)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> What the... how is that even possible?


 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lina_Medina
(warning! disturbing nekkid pic of pregnant 5yo girl ahead)
some medical anomalies induce a very early fertility


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 20, 2011)

Saxfyle said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lina_Medina
> (warning! disturbing nekkid pic of pregnant 5yo girl ahead)
> some medical anomalies induce a very early fertility


 
science frightens me sometimes


----------



## Monster. (Jan 20, 2011)

Love! said:


> oh
> i guess that's good
> is she attending school at all?


 
Yeah, but that doesn't help the matter.



RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> What the... how is that even possible?


 Believe it or not, kids these days are hitting puberty a lot earlier than normal, too, not just with medical anomalies.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jan 20, 2011)

Miss Haha said:


> Believe it or not, kids these days are hitting puberty a lot earlier than normal, too, not just with medical anomalies.



Well, hitting puberty at nine years old is one thing. Five is another thing entirely!


----------



## Monster. (Jan 20, 2011)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Well, hitting puberty at nine years old is one thing. Five is another thing entirely!


 Indeed, but it does happen. It must be the shit this generation is eating. :V


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 21, 2011)

Miss Haha said:


> Indeed, but it does happen. It must be the shit this generation is eating. :V


 

damn cup ramen


----------



## Love! (Jan 21, 2011)

Miss Haha said:


> Yeah, but that doesn't help the matter.


What do you mean?
I'm not saying it's _good_ to have a child at ten years old, or that she shouldn't have used protection--she definitely should have--but as long as the child's being properly cared for, and the mother's still willing and able to go through school, get a job, and provide for it, there are a lot worse things she could have done.

...I guess what I'm saying is that I'm more or less okay with underage and unwed mothers as long as they do right by their children. I'll just go away now.



Miss Haha said:


> Indeed, but it does happen. It must be the shit this generation is eating. :V


Probably, with how much soy and artificial growth hormones are in everything ever made. Or it's just an obsolete evolutionary advantage gone out of control. Maybe a combination of both.


----------



## BRN (Jan 21, 2011)

Love! said:


> What do you mean?
> I'm not saying it's _good_ to have a child at ten years old, or that she shouldn't have used protection--she definitely should have--but as long as the child's being properly cared for, and the mother's still willing and able to go through school, get a job, and provide for it, there are a lot worse things she could have done.


She's _five_. You think what you like, but I'm assuming it was non-consensual.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 21, 2011)

Love! said:


> Probably, with how much soy and artificial growth hormones are in everything ever made. Or it's just an obsolete evolutionary advantage gone out of control. Maybe a combination of both.



i'd say a little of both, but then again i hate current fast foods and stuff, because i'll see like 7-year-olds that look like they weigh more than me and it upsets me so much, not at him, but at his parents who feet him shit that does that to the poor lad. he should be able to run and play with friends without having a stroke, or needing his insulin


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jan 21, 2011)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> i'd say a little of both, but then again i hate current fast foods and stuff, because i'll see like 7-year-olds that look like they weigh more than me and it upsets me so much, not at him, but at his parents who feet him shit that does that to the poor lad. he should be able to run and play with friends without having a stroke, or needing his insulin


 
What upsets me is that scientists haven't figured out a way that we can eat whatever and however we want without worrying about getting fat!

It's so hard to be an unapologetic hedonist without hurting yourself!


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 21, 2011)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> What upsets me is that scientists haven't figured out a way that we can eat whatever and however we want without worrying about getting fat!
> 
> It's so hard to be an unapologetic hedonist without hurting yourself!



or do those things in moderation, and have an active lifestyle or exorsize. it's not even hard to do, but people are too lazy to do it >:[


----------



## Teco (Jan 21, 2011)

Nope. -shades- Yeaaaaaaaaaah


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 21, 2011)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> or do those things in moderation, and have an active lifestyle or *exorsize*. it's not even hard to do, but people are too lazy to do it >:[


 The power of christ compels you twinky, thou shall no longer plague this man's body or health.


----------



## CrazyLee (Jan 21, 2011)

The fandom is full of virgins?

I'd figure since the fandom is filled with derpy gay men, and they get together in con hotel rooms to fuck, that there'd be few virgins in the murrdom.

I haven't had sex in long enough I could almost consider myself a virgin now.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 21, 2011)

CrazyLee said:


> I haven't had sex in long enough I could almost consider myself a virgin now.


 If I'm not mistaken there's actually a term for this?


----------



## Kreevox (Jan 21, 2011)

I'm a virgin, but I don't really care, I'm focusing on finishing college and starting my career first, but hey, if it happens along the way, I'm not complaining ;P


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 21, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> The power of christ compels you twinky, thou shall no longer plague this man's body or health.



in the name of the Fodder, the pounds, and the holy treadmill


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jan 21, 2011)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> in the name of the Fodder, the pounds, and the holy treadmill


 
Now, excuse me while I kneel and pray towards McDonald's.

Somebody had to make a Muslim reference.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 21, 2011)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Now, excuse me while I kneel and pray towards McDonald's.
> 
> Somebody had to make a Muslim reference.



we soldiers of tae-bo declare war with the worshippers of McDonalds!


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jan 21, 2011)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> we soldiers of tae-bo declare war with the worshippers of McDonalds!



Scientology? I dunno...


----------



## Telnac (Jan 22, 2011)

No (almost) 40 yr old virgin here.  Popped my cherry looooong ago.


----------



## Fenrari (Jan 22, 2011)

Well if you count oral sex, I've been um... non-virgin since 06?


----------



## KiloFox (Jan 22, 2011)

as of a week ago... no


----------



## Moddex (Jan 22, 2011)

Still one here.

Not that I could give a toss.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 22, 2011)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Scientology? I dunno...



good god, scientology


----------



## masterkennyG (Jan 22, 2011)

lost my virginity at 16 almost 17. it hurt


----------



## ShadowEon (Jan 22, 2011)

I'm 16 almost 17  and a virgin and technically in the United States it is still not very legal for me to have sex. I want it but not just with anyone, just with someone very special to me. I plan on doing things with my boyfriend but not just this second cuz we could get in trouble and such. Being a furry has nothing to do with this and I don't think most furries actually are virgins...


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jan 23, 2011)

masterkennyG said:


> lost my virginity at 16 almost 17. it hurt


 Did you forget the lube? :V


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 23, 2011)

Kellie Gator said:


> Did you forget the lube? :V



Geh.....umm...*hurk*


----------



## Qoph (Jan 23, 2011)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Now, excuse me while I kneel and pray towards McDonald's.
> 
> Somebody had to make a Muslim reference.


 
I just had to post this, which I read a few days ago http://www.wtae.com/news/26559555/detail.html

On topic, I forget if I posted here already, but I'm not gonna disclose how I voted.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jan 23, 2011)

Qoph said:


> I just had to post this, which I read a few days ago http://www.wtae.com/news/26559555/detail.html
> 
> On topic, I forget if I posted here already, but I'm not gonna disclose how I voted.


 
VIRGIN! VIRGIN! VIRGIN!


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 23, 2011)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> VIRGIN! VIRGIN! VIRGIN!



DESUDESUDESUDESU!!!

lol idk felt like yelling something too


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jan 23, 2011)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> DESUDESUDESUDESU!!!
> 
> lol idk felt like yelling something too


 
Somebody keep Qoph out of Salem, Massachusetts. He'll make witches appear!


----------



## Qoph (Jan 23, 2011)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> VIRGIN! VIRGIN! VIRGIN!


 
Er I'll just say I'm not a virgin and leave it there.  Not going any farther with this though.


----------



## BRN (Jan 23, 2011)

Qoph said:


> Er I'll just say I'm not a virgin and leave it there.  Not going any farther with this though.


 
Nonconsensual at age thirteen in the bike shed, right?


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jan 23, 2011)

SIX said:


> Nonconsensual at age thirteen in the bike shed, right?


 
Where's my clip from Diff'rent Strokes? Ah, here it is.

[yt]pHHe4zKdZuI[/yt]


----------



## Teco (Jan 23, 2011)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Where's my clip from Diff'rent Strokes? Ah, here it is.
> 
> [yt]pHHe4zKdZuI[/yt]


 
My mind. There's a dick in it.

What kind of mindfuck is this.


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Jan 24, 2011)

To be short: Yes.

Long/Cryptic: Waiting for the right girl.

Wait, this is the den, good lord what am I doing in here...


----------



## Kiru-kun (Jan 24, 2011)

I'm still a virgin, and still not caring.


good to be back after a year FaF. Sup?


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 26, 2011)

Kiru-kun said:


> I'm still a virgin, and still not caring.
> 
> 
> good to be back after a year FaF. Sup?


 Oh hey I remember you kiru-kun.

I wish more furries would have the same view about sex as that.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 26, 2011)

You're asking this in The Den and 50% say no they're not virgins?

.......
Okay somebody in here is fucking lying.


----------



## Lobar (Jan 26, 2011)

HotRodLincoln said:


> but seriously, too many people eff their lives up with sex, a good relationship doesn't need it to survive, I don't want to go past 3rd until I'm married.


 
too many people have also ended up buying a lemon because they never took it out for a test drive

food for thought


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 26, 2011)

Clayton said:


> You're asking this in The Den and 50% say no they're not virgins?
> 
> .......
> Okay somebody in here is fucking lying.


 I probably should have specified that's it's a anonymous poll first.


----------



## TigerBeacon (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm not going to say yes. I am going to say that it wasn't something I'd look back too favorably on, either.

And that it more or less killed much of my sex drive.


----------



## BRN (Jan 26, 2011)

TigerBeacon said:


> I'm not going to say yes. I am going to say that it wasn't something I'd look back too favorably on, either.
> 
> And that it more or less killed much of my sex drive.


 
'This'. Too early, wrong person, did it 'cos I could, wasn't fucking worth it.


----------



## Cinnabunneh (Jan 26, 2011)

I am not a virgin, and there is nothing wrong with people who are.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 26, 2011)

not a virgin, that is all


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jan 26, 2011)

Kiru-kun said:


> I'm still a virgin, and still not caring.
> 
> good to be back after a year FaF. Sup?


 
Just one question: Kiru-kun... how can you be black and a virgin? The girls are practically asking you to sleep with them...

...unless of course you look like this.


----------



## Lobar (Jan 26, 2011)

Fuck that, I'm sure Jaleel White gets women that want him to be Urkel in bed.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 26, 2011)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Just one question: Kiru-kun... how can you be black and a virgin? The girls are practically asking you to sleep with them...
> 
> ...unless of course you look like this.



first off, that guy was the shit

secondly, it doesn't matter the skin color or origin

1. the person has to WANT to have sex, some ppl just don't care
2. some ppl lack the kahonees to do so, so play nice ^_^


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jan 26, 2011)

Lobar said:


> Fuck that, I'm sure Jaleel White gets women that want him to be Urkel in bed.



Because having him be Sonic in bed is NOOOOO GOOD!



Kitsune_Morric said:


> first off, that guy was the shit
> 
> secondly, it doesn't matter the skin color or origin
> 
> ...



Well, think the Jonas Brothers. They're fucking rich. Kiru-kun probably has a schlong the size of a baseball bat.

Why are they wasting such an opportunity of having the girls swoon over them?


----------



## Lobar (Jan 26, 2011)

the word is "cojones"


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jan 26, 2011)

Married people have less sex than virgins- FACT.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 26, 2011)

Lobar said:


> the word is "cojones"



yeah but how many people would have read that and said "co-joe-nes?"

sometimes when i am to type a word that might be pronounced wrong, i spell it wrong so it sounds right


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jan 26, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> Married people have less sex than virgins- FACT.


 
What happens to them? Do they poop out their own weiner like in that Larry the Cable Guy joke about the ugly plane stewardess?


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 26, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> Married people have less sex than virgins- FACT.


 I feel sorry for the people that wait till they're married to have sex and this happens.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 26, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> I feel sorry for the people that wait till they're married to have sex and this happens.



SSSSSH! you've ruined the master plan!


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 26, 2011)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> SSSSSH! you've ruined the master plan!


 At this point the only think keeping the US birthrate up is teenage pregnancy.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 26, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> At this point the only think keeping the US birthrate up is teenage pregnancy.



mmm, science 8)

lol


----------



## Kiru-kun (Jan 27, 2011)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Just one question: Kiru-kun... how can you be black and a virgin? The girls are practically asking you to sleep with them...
> 
> ...unless of course you look like this.


 

Well, Ray. Two things. 

1. when you look like this 



http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3857393/ Womenz  tend to not come clamoring for your cawk X3

2. I just never really cared about being a virgin, or sex all together for that matter. I've been around for 21 years now and, well... Sex isn't in my top 5 things that I want. Its not even in top 10. Sure, like every other human, urges happen, but I've gotten to a point where I just don't care. If sex comes along down the line. Fine. If it never happens ever, Won't really bother me. Its just a physical act, I've stop seeing its importance.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 27, 2011)

Kiru-kun said:


> Well, Ray. Two things.
> 
> 1. when you look like this
> 
> ...


 Just be glad you don't have any fucking crazy ex-gf.


----------



## Kiru-kun (Jan 27, 2011)

Hah!  The only relationship I've been in, if you can call it that, was an online one with a girl who was a few sticks of tnt away from a suicide bombing,  if ya' know what I mean (You prolly don't). But in any case, just have a person that I can talk to for five minutes and would be great, crazy or not.


Now if you'll excuse me, I'm gonna go smoke one of the 4 cigs I have left.


P.S. fuck! I only have 3 left >.<


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 27, 2011)

Kiru-kun said:


> Hah! The only relationship I've been in, if you can call it that, was an online one with a girl who was a few sticks of tnt away from a suicide bombing, if ya' know what I mean (You prolly don't). But in any case, just have a person that I can talk to for five minutes and would be great, crazy or not.
> 
> 
> Now if you'll excuse me, I'm gonna go smoke one of the 4 cigs I have left.
> ...



lol go buy more?

and yeah, finding someone you can just talk to is win


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Jan 27, 2011)

Kiru-kun said:


> Hah!  The only relationship I've been in, if you can call it that, was an online one with a girl who was a few sticks of tnt away from a suicide bombing,  if ya' know what I mean (You prolly don't). But in any case, just have a person that I can talk to for five minutes and would be great, crazy or not.


 
Same here, except she was just a little loose in the head...
Fortunately, she hates me now. So no crazy ex chasing me around.


----------



## Kiru-kun (Jan 27, 2011)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> lol go buy more?



Oh God... I so want to >.< but my SUV runs on the pesky "gas" stuff :v



Kitsune_Morric said:


> and yeah, finding someone you can just talk to is win


 
Oh god, I'd love that, All I really want in a relationship is someone that I can talk to that's different from the same ol' song and dance I get from day to day life.
Or, even better, someone that you can just sit with, and not say a word, yet have it mean everything.

/swoon
/hopeless romantic


----------



## CrazyLee (Jan 27, 2011)

Kiru-kun said:


> Well, Ray. Two things.
> 
> 1. when you look like this
> 
> ...


it's the dragon tattoo. it scares them all away.

And if that's the case, why does your species say "flirty ferret"?


----------



## Kiru-kun (Jan 28, 2011)

CrazyLee said:


> it's the dragon tattoo. it scares them all away.
> 
> And if that's the case, why does your species say "*flirty ferret*"?


 

I do this stupid thing on the forums why I change my forum picture. Its started with "Bi-polar Polar bear" and has kept going.

as for the tattoo, its fake X3 and is long since gone


----------



## Kurama0900 (Jan 28, 2011)

I *don't* like to admit it, but I'm most definitely not a virgin. Why do I not like to admit it? The girl I had sex with was, towards the end of our relationship, mentally unstable due to some random things that I'm pretty damn sure she made up for attention (despite me giving her enough of it, already) - and eventually was sent to an insane asylum for beating up her sister over an obsession with Twilight (Not joking, either. This is why I hate the series, mostly). 

I didn't want my lack of virginity to be associated with that. To this day, the only people that know are my brother, my graduation partner (who went out with her about a month before I started going out with her. Their relationship lasted two months, as well, and was basically the same thing) and my older cousin.


----------



## Kiru-kun (Jan 28, 2011)

Kurama0900 said:


> I *don't* like to admit it, but I'm most definitely not a virgin. Why do I not like to admit it? The girl I had sex with was, towards the end of our relationship, mentally unstable due to some random things that I'm pretty damn sure she made up for attention (despite me giving her enough of it, already) - and eventually was sent to an insane asylum for beating up her sister over an obsession with Twilight (Not joking, either. This is why I hate the series, mostly).
> 
> I didn't want my lack of virginity to be associated with that. To this day, the only people that know are my brother, my graduation partner (who went out with her about a month before I started going out with her. Their relationship lasted two months, as well, and was basically the same thing) and my older cousin.




*whistles* I would really call shaggin' that crazy bird as sex, Mate, that was more like "A bargaining chip for your life" the way she's soundin'. But thats jus' me.


*is watching formula 51, excuse the Britishness*


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 28, 2011)

Kurama0900 said:


> I *don't* like to admit it, but I'm most definitely not a virgin. Why do I not like to admit it? The girl I had sex with was, towards the end of our relationship, mentally unstable due to some random things that I'm pretty damn sure she made up for attention (despite me giving her enough of it, already) - and eventually was sent to an insane asylum for beating up her sister over an obsession with Twilight (Not joking, either. This is why I hate the series, mostly).
> 
> I didn't want my lack of virginity to be associated with that. To this day, the only people that know are my brother, my graduation partner (who went out with her about a month before I started going out with her. Their relationship lasted two months, as well, and was basically the same thing) and my older cousin.



probably one of the more interesting virginity/non-virgin stories i've read in a minute


----------



## RammsteinSkollexxx (Jan 29, 2011)

x) Haha! Fucking LIARS!!!


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jan 29, 2011)

RammsteinSkollexxx said:


> x) Haha! Fucking LIARS!!!



NUH UH.

I totally had sex with Keanu Reeves and Betty White. _Oh_, at the same time.
The first one was good but the latter was better, IMO.


----------



## The Anarchectomy (Jan 29, 2011)

I feel my answering this question will greatly benefit the fandom, and then the world's population at large. Unfortunately, my feelings haven't been right since I put my head in a microwave.


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Jan 29, 2011)

My astrology didn't change from virgo :[

It's like the stars are MOCKING ME

:v


----------



## Calemeyr (Jan 30, 2011)

We're geeks mostly under the age of 25, ergo we're virgins. In fact many probably haven't seen anyone but themselves naked, excluding accidental views.



Tybalt Maxwell said:


> My astrology didn't change from virgo :[
> 
> It's like the stars are MOCKING ME
> 
> :v


 
I feel your pain. The same happened to me


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 30, 2011)

1dynamofox1 said:


> We're geeks mostly under the age of 25, ergo we're virgins. In fact many probably haven't seen anyone but themselves naked, excluding accidental views.



you have a very skewed vision on who the people posting here are, don't ya?


----------



## BRN (Jan 30, 2011)

Actually, Kitsune, most of the people here_ are_ under 25. Still, I'm surprised at how many people haven't gone so far.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 30, 2011)

SIX said:


> Actually, Kitsune, most of the people here_ are_ under 25. Still, I'm surprised at how many people haven't gone so far.



oh no, i didn't say it was skewed because of that part, but people under the age of 25 do kinda make sex on people sometimes. and besides

1. there's porn, so they all have seen SOMEONE naked besides themselves lol
2. you can see your girlfriend's boobiez without fucking her, so the younger chilluns prolly have seen people naked without doing the sexcopter

i said it's skewed because it was such a narrow-yet-jagged oppinion


lol and yes, i do use weird ways of saying "fuck" or "having sex." It's more fun that way :3


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 30, 2011)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> oh no, i didn't say it was skewed because of that part, but people under the age of 25 do kinda make sex on people sometimes. and besides
> 
> 1. there's porn, so they all have seen SOMEONE naked besides themselves lol
> 2. you can see your girlfriend's boobiez without fucking her, so the younger chilluns prolly have seen people naked without doing the sexcopter
> ...


 I was gonna say something but fix your grammar first, its actually worst than mines.

and no, I'm pretty sure that user is right since on top of being nerds you are also furfags which further decrease your chances. :V


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 30, 2011)

Crysix Fousen said:


> I was gonna say something but fix your grammar first, its actually worst than mines.
> 
> and no, I'm pretty sure that user is right since on top of being nerds you are also furfags which further decrease your chances. :V



oh we are nerds, yes. and we are furfags. but then again, do we all act the way we do online? also, idk about you, but the female friends i have(yes, they're real!) think nerds are the better choice


----------



## Telnac (Jan 30, 2011)

Why is being a nerd under 25 mean that most people here have to be virgins?  Back when I was in high school, the many of the nerds were a bunch of sluts (and yes, I'm using the term to describe both men & women.)  If someone wanted to get laid, there was no lack of geeks who'd happily pop their cherry.  The only people who escaped that place a virgin were virgins by choice.

And yes, I was one of them. I remained a virgin by choice until I got married when I was 27.  Granted, that was 10 years ago.  After my ex-wife cheated on me & the resulting divorce... I don't have a problem with extramarital sex anymore!


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 31, 2011)

I've had sex.

twice.

like a man.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 31, 2011)

Telnac said:


> Why is being a nerd under 25 mean that most people here have to be virgins? Back when I was in high school, the many of the nerds were a bunch of sluts (and yes, I'm using the term to describe both men & women.) If someone wanted to get laid, there was no lack of geeks who'd happily pop their cherry. The only people who escaped that place a virgin were virgins by choice.


 
granted it was like a BILLION year difference, my high school was like that too



Telnac said:


> And yes, I was one of them. I remained a virgin by choice until I got married when I was 27. Granted, that was 10 years ago. After my ex-wife cheated on me & the resulting divorce... I don't have a problem with extramarital sex anymore!



good for you!

on the making the sex part, not the doing intercourse with cheating ex wife


once again, love saying sex terms weird!


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Jan 31, 2011)

I wreck pussy on the regular



NO SWAG IN THIS THREAD :V


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 31, 2011)

Sex drives are contageous.
Stayed with a friend and her boyfriend and we decided to have a double date with a "Sleepover"
That's how I lost my virginity.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 31, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Sex drives are contageous.
> Stayed with a friend and her boyfriend and we decided to have a double date with a "Sleepover"
> That's how I lost my virginity.


 Nice!  High five!


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jan 31, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Sex drives are contageous.
> Stayed with a friend and her boyfriend and we decided to have a double date with a "Sleepover"
> That's how I lost my virginity.


 TWO YEARS AGO I COME BACK TO NATIVE VILLAGE FROM BUSINESS TRIP IN AMERICA
WE HOLD "WELCOME BACK" PARTY TO SAY THANK YOU DIMITRIAVSKI AND THERE IS MASSIVE ORGY
ENTIRE VILLAGE OF 10 000 STRONG JOIN, WE HAVE MANY FUN BUT POLICEMAN LEAVE VILLAGE AND BRING ARMY
WE DRIVE ARMY OUT BUT MUST STOP ORGY BECAUSE IS TOO HARD TO AIM TWO GUN AT TIME
STILL WAS GOOD TIME

PUNY SLEEPOVER IS CUTE BUT NOT VERY FUN


----------



## Sanitys_Storm (Jan 31, 2011)

No, I'm not a virgin, and I am being honest here. Granted, it sucked, and I just recently found out just how much of an asshole the man actually was.

I'm also planning on getting laid again, hopefully get a better experiance out of it. 

Sex is best when there's a connection between two people, sadly this is a rare occurence.


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 31, 2011)

ElizabethAlexandraMary said:


> TWO YEARS AGO I COME BACK TO NATIVE VILLAGE FROM BUSINESS TRIP IN AMERICA
> WE HOLD "WELCOME BACK" PARTY TO SAY THANK YOU DIMITRIAVSKI AND THERE IS MASSIVE ORGY
> ENTIRE VILLAGE OF 10 000 STRONG JOIN, WE HAVE MANY FUN BUT POLICEMAN LEAVE VILLAGE AND BRING ARMY
> WE DRIVE ARMY OUT BUT MUST STOP ORGY BECAUSE IS TOO HARD TO AIM TWO GUN AT TIME
> ...


 

Caps does not make you cool. :V


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jan 31, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Caps does not make you cool. :V


 
YOU IGNORE MY STORY TINY MAN

I SPEND HALF HOUR WITH RUSSKIY ENGLISH DICTIONARY MAKING POST ABOUT BEAUTIFULLY CRAFTED STORY THAT COMES FROM HEART
AND ALL YOU YOU FIND TO DO IS MOCK TONE OF VOICE OF FOREIGN STRANGER IN ALIEN COUNTRY
YOU DO NOT DESERVE ANY RESPECT, I TAKE STORY BACK


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 31, 2011)

ElizabethAlexandraMary said:


> YOU IGNORE MY STORY TINY MAN
> 
> I SPEND HALF HOUR WITH RUSSKIY ENGLISH DICTIONARY MAKING POST ABOUT BEAUTIFULLY CRAFTED STORY THAT COMES FROM HEART
> AND ALL YOU YOU FIND TO DO IS MOCK TONE OF VOICE OF FOREIGN STRANGER IN ALIEN COUNTRY
> YOU DO NOT DESERVE ANY RESPECT, I TAKE STORY BACK


 
1. I am not a man nor I am "Small".

2. Stop Angry text yelling. :V

3. Needs MOAR hot dickings. :V

EDIT: 4. Aren't you the queen of England?


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jan 31, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> 1. I am not a man. :V
> 
> 2. Stop Angry text yelling. :V
> 
> ...


 
I DO NOT DISCRIMINATE BY GENDER
IF YOU BEHAVE LIKE MAN, HAVE THREE WOMAN AT ONCE THEN ARE LIKE MAN AND EARN GREATEST RESPECT (IF YOUR PREFERENCE TWO WOMAN AND ONE MAN OR TWO MAN OR ALL MAN IS FINE)
UNLESS YOU WANT TO BE CALLED WOMAN THEN I DISCRIMINATE BY GENDER TOO, DIMITRIAVSKI DO ANYTHING IF ASKED AS LONG AS NOT DEROGATORY FOR HONNOR OR DIGNITY
IF YOU WANT MORE DICKING I SHARE MANY STORY, I PM YOU OR POST IT ON NEW THREAD IF YOU ASK

I DO NOT KNOW WHY I AM QUEEN OF ENGLAND, I WAKE UP IN SHACK 36 HOURS AGO WITH BUMP IN BACK OF HEAD AFTER PARTYING AT SVETA BAR AND FIND APPLE II COMPUTER
I OPEN COMPUTER AND FIND THIS WEBSITE I MAKE POST
NOT SURE WHO CHOOSE USERNAME BUT IS RETARDED


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 31, 2011)

ElizabethAlexandraMary said:


> I DO NOT DISCRIMINATE BY GENDER
> IF YOU BEHAVE LIKE MAN, HAVE THREE WOMAN AT ONCE THEN ARE LIKE MAN AND EARN GREATEST RESPECT (IF YOUR PREFERENCE TWO WOMAN AND ONE MAN OR TWO MAN OR ALL MAN IS FINE)
> UNLESS YOU WANT TO BE CALLED WOMAN THEN I DISCRIMINATE BY GENDER TOO, DIMITRIAVSKI DO ANYTHING IF ASKED AS LONG AS NOT DEROGATORY FOR HONNOR OR DIGNITY
> IF YOU WANT MORE DICKING I SHARE MANY STORY, I PM YOU OR POST IT ON NEW THREAD IF YOU ASK
> ...


 
You make me sadface.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jan 31, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> You make me sadface.


 WHY DIMITRIAVSKY MAKE YOU SAD
I ONLY AIM TO PLEASE IN TRADITIONAL RUSSIAN TRADITION EVEN IF NOT HOSPITALITY IN FOREIGN COUNTRY ALWAYS MUST BE NICE TO FOREIGNER
UNLESS THEY COME AT YOU WITH SHOTGUN

I CAN OFFER WIDE RANGE OF ENTERTAINMENT TO PROVIDE ENJOYMENT, INCLUDING 160PROOF VODKA RUSSIAN STRIPPERS AND FIRE RANGE ALL INCLUDED IN MY TRAVEL PACK


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 31, 2011)

ElizabethAlexandraMary said:


> WHY DIMITRIAVSKY MAKE YOU SAD
> I ONLY AIM TO PLEASE IN TRADITIONAL RUSSIAN TRADITION EVEN IF NOT HOSPITALITY IN FOREIGN COUNTRY ALWAYS MUST BE NICE TO FOREIGNER
> UNLESS THEY COME AT YOU WITH SHOTGUN
> 
> I CAN OFFER WIDE RANGE OF ENTERTAINMENT TO PROVIDE ENJOYMENT, INCLUDING 80% VODKA RUSSIAN STRIPPERS AND FIRE RANGE ALL INCLUDED IN MY TRAVEL PACK


 
How 'bout Vodka instead?


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jan 31, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> How 'bout Vodka instead?


 
OKAY

DIMITRIAVSKI ANTARINO SERGEÃEVITCH TOTÃ–LENKO PÃ–PÃ–V POUR YOU A SHOT OF DELICIOUS 160 PROOF DEVIL'S SPRINGS VODKA AND RECLINES ON BAR AS HE PUT BOTTLE BACK IN ACAJOU CABINET
YOU LOUNGE BACK IN SEAT AND SIP REFINED BEVERAGE SLOWLY FROM SHOT GLASS WHILE ENJOYING DIM LIGHTS AND SEEDY ATMOSPHERE OF BAR AND LOOK AT RUSSIAN WINTER FALLING OUTSIDE, DELICIOUS ALCOHOL BURN IN YOUR THROAT KEEP YOU WARM


----------



## Nocturne (Jan 31, 2011)

All furries are virgins.

I am posting on a furry website.

I am virgin.

Lets drink vodka and talk in russian.

Furry drinks are not virgins.


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 31, 2011)

Nocturne said:


> All Male furries are virgins.
> 
> I am posting on a furry website.
> 
> ...



Fixed it for ya. :V


----------



## Nocturne (Jan 31, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Fixed it for ya. :V


 
Yay this means I got laid.


----------



## Sanitys_Storm (Feb 1, 2011)

The angry russian makes me giggle. 

And I don't know who put up that it's easier for girls to get laid then guys, but I just wanna comment on that.

Freakin' lie there, it's hard for me to get laid because;

1. I"m shy and
2. I'm not one of the 'pretty people'

It sucks. And I'm female. Bah.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 1, 2011)

Sanitys_Storm said:


> The angry russian makes me giggle.
> 
> And I don't know who put up that it's easier for girls to get laid then guys, but I just wanna comment on that.
> 
> ...



HINT: ":V" means sarcasm/to jest.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 1, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Fixed it for ya. :V


 D=
you mean all Male Straight furries are virgins...the gay ones arent :V


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Feb 1, 2011)

Sanitys_Storm said:


> The angry russian makes me giggle.
> 
> And I don't know who put up that it's easier for girls to get laid then guys, but I just wanna comment on that.
> 
> ...


 

Put up a Pounced profile.

Then come back to me.


----------



## Sanitys_Storm (Feb 1, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> HINT: ":V" means sarcasm/to jest.


 
I actually didn't notice the little sarcasm face in the post...was it there? My bad.



HyBroMcYenapants said:


> Put up a Pounced profile.
> 
> Then come back to me.



Any site with the word 'pounced' in it makes me uncomfortable. I"m not that desperate, thankyou.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 1, 2011)

Crysix Fousen said:


> D=
> you mean all Male Straight furries are virgins...the gay ones arent :V


 
Some gay ones are. :V



Sanitys_Storm said:


> Any site with the word 'pounced' in it makes me uncomfortable. I"m not that desperate, thankyou.



I wouldn't blame you if you were uncomfortable with "pounced".


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 1, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Some gay ones are. :V


 like wut, 10% :V


----------



## The DK (Feb 1, 2011)

Been virgin free for almost a decade


----------



## Roxichu (Feb 1, 2011)

Being a virgin isn't all bad. 

You can have a two-second muscle spasm with some gross person, but we can command unicorns. GODDAMN UNICORNS.


----------



## kmn483 (Feb 1, 2011)

lol, i accidently click no... fail. I'm pure till marage!


----------



## Ahzek M'kar (Feb 1, 2011)

Think of it this way,there are more virgin children than furries....I hope.


----------



## Blutide (Feb 1, 2011)

Nah I have had sex more than 5 times, and enjoyed it. other 6 times not so much, but that was like a relief thing.

Meh, I can say at least I don't have it as often as most people cause I want to enjoy it more than anything. ( not just do it, I hope this makes sense. )


----------



## Sanitys_Storm (Feb 2, 2011)

Crysix Fousen said:


> D=
> you mean all Male Straight furries are virgins...the gay ones arent :V


What about the bi ones?


----------



## The Anarchectomy (Feb 2, 2011)

I am is not a virgin no yes hm alrite.


----------



## Trevfox (Feb 2, 2011)

I enjoy legitimate sex at least three times a week yay commited relationship with occasional threesomes =3


----------



## Icky (Feb 2, 2011)

Trevfox said:


> I enjoy legitimate sex at least three times a week yay commited relationship with occasional threesomes =3


 
I call bullshit.


----------



## Trevfox (Feb 2, 2011)

Would you like my sextapes...


----------



## Icky (Feb 2, 2011)

Trevfox said:


> Would you like my sextapes...


 
Not particularly, but I don't think you really have any, so sure :3


----------



## Trevfox (Feb 2, 2011)

Damn you called my bluff *throws smoke grenade and runs to go have more sex


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 2, 2011)

Sanitys_Storm said:


> What about the bi ones?


 Bi furs never count cause gay furs still enjoy saying "no you arent bi you are gay" :V


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 2, 2011)

Crysix Fousen said:


> Bi furs never count cause gay furs still enjoy saying "no you arent bi you are gay" :V


 I feel sorry for them, homosexuality *elitism* is just fucked up.


----------



## Sanitys_Storm (Feb 2, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> I feel sorry for them, homosexuality *elitism* is just fucked up.


True that.


----------



## Blutide (Feb 2, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> I feel sorry for them, homosexuality *elitism* is just fucked up.


 

bi = elistist gays?

Meh, I guess that can be true. But most bi's I have seen around here are virgin. 

They can be elitist, I am the one with the action.


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Feb 2, 2011)

Is it just me or does everyone admitting to not being a virgin in this thread sound like they're bragging :|


----------



## Sanitys_Storm (Feb 2, 2011)

Tybalt Maxwell said:


> Is it just me or does everyone admitting to not being a virgin in this thread sound like they're bragging :|



I wasn't bragging. I said it sucked. I just mentioned that I wasn't against trying it again.


----------



## Naa (Feb 3, 2011)

I'm sure it's just like any large, diverse group of people: about half-and-half. 
Unless I'm terribly, horribly wrong. D8


----------



## BRN (Feb 3, 2011)

InsaneNight said:


> bi = elistist gays?
> 
> Meh, I guess that can be true. But most bi's I have seen around here are virgin.
> 
> They can be elitist, I am the one with the action.


 
wut
wutuwuuuwwhas
engrish

Try trying to understand shit before posting about anything ever again.


----------



## KiloFox (Feb 3, 2011)

InsaneNight said:


> bi = elistist gays?
> 
> Meh, I guess that can be true. But most bi's I have seen around here are virgin.
> 
> They can be elitist, I am the one with the action.


 
uhhh.... Male... Bi... not a virgin... should i take offense to this? i don't think i'm an elitist...


----------



## BRN (Feb 3, 2011)

KiloFox said:


> uhhh.... Male... Bi... not a virgin... should i take offense to this? i don't think i'm an elitist...


 
No, don't. The guy who said it is an idiot. 

What was being discussed was the people who are gay and think that homosexuality is 'the best' sexuality. It's an ego thing.


----------



## KiloFox (Feb 3, 2011)

SIX said:


> No, don't. The guy who said it is an idiot.
> 
> What was being discussed was the people who are gay and think that homosexuality is 'the best' sexuality. It's an ego thing.


 
best answer to a question i've heard all day... but then again... considering i'm a guy, in a relationship with another guy... even though i AM bi... i guess that kinda makes me primarily homosexual... though i'd say bisexual LEANING homosexual


----------



## BRN (Feb 3, 2011)

KiloFox said:


> best answer to a question i've heard all day... but then again... considering i'm a guy, in a relationship with another guy... even though i AM bi... i guess that kinda makes me primarily homosexual... though i'd say bisexual LEANING homosexual



Well, the way I see it, words are words and feelings aren't a discrete set of steps. My body tells me what I like, not the other way round. It's why I identify as a pansexual. 

Besides, even if you end up identifying as homosexual, that wouldn't automatically make you an elitist. It's the people who believe that the sexuality they identify with is 'better' than other sexualities, and who look down on people who identify as anything other than their's. 

I have no clue what InsaneNight was on about. I think it was just a 'lol i have sex' plug.


----------



## KiloFox (Feb 3, 2011)

SIX said:


> Well, the way I see it, words are words and feelings aren't a discrete set of steps. My body tells me what I like, not the other way round. It's why I identify as a pansexual.
> 
> Besides, even if you end up identifying as homosexual, that wouldn't automatically make you an elitist. It's the people who believe that the sexuality they identify with is 'better' than other sexualities, and who look down on people who identify as anything other than their's.
> 
> I have no clue what InsaneNight was on about. I think it was just a 'lol i have sex' plug.



i think that sounds about right... i honestly enjoy being bisexual... it gives me a wider selection of things  i like... and besides... don't people fall in love with a PERSON? it shouldn't matter what their gender or sexuality are as long as we love that PERSON... i guess that makes me by definition a Pansexual... but i just can't get past the joke "a pansexual is a mexican that has sex with bread"... i have no idea where i heard it, but i always crack up laughing... i would never be able to take myself seriously... BUT, in all seriousness, considering a person (hypothetically) is supposed to fall in love with another person... then isn't limiting that expression of love via sexuality really a way of limiting yourself?


----------



## Skystrider (Feb 3, 2011)

Im still a virgin (and yes I am a Streight male), mainly because I believe in the christian value of no premarital sex (well actually my take on it is that its fine once your engaged to be married) but yeah Im waiting til I find The One for me.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Feb 3, 2011)

KiloFox said:


> i think that sounds about right... i honestly enjoy being bisexual... it gives me a wider selection of things i like... and besides... don't people fall in love with a PERSON? it shouldn't matter what their gender or sexuality are as long as we love that PERSON... i guess that makes me by definition a Pansexual... but i just can't get past the joke "a pansexual is a mexican that has sex with bread"... i have no idea where i heard it, but i always crack up laughing... i would never be able to take myself seriously... BUT, in all seriousness, considering a person (hypothetically) is supposed to fall in love with another person... then isn't limiting that expression of love via sexuality really a way of limiting yourself?



you are my new best friend <3 lol

actually there is constant re-definitions of "pansexuals" to the point that half the people i use the term around think that it LITTERALLY includes everything, even animals...

i think everyone should just NOT have sexual preferences, i honestly think it's just another way of classifying(sp?) people to separate them.  it should just be person A likes person B, the end


----------



## KiloFox (Feb 3, 2011)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> you are my new best friend <3 lol
> 
> actually there is constant re-definitions of "pansexuals" to the point that half the people i use the term around think that it LITTERALLY includes everything, even animals...
> 
> i think everyone should just NOT have sexual preferences, i honestly think it's just another way of classifying(sp?) people to separate them.  it should just be person A likes person B, the end


 
i agree 100%... and you did spell that right... Firefox has it's own spellcheck built in... if you can DL it i'd highly suggest it...


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Feb 3, 2011)

KiloFox said:


> i agree 100%... and you did spell that right... Firefox has it's own spellcheck built in... if you can DL it i'd highly suggest it...



well i'm using a government computer and IE, so no spellcheck for me


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Feb 3, 2011)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> well i'm using a government computer and IE, so no spellcheck for me


 
Oh shit, can you log our IPs and figure out where we live, what we do for a living, and what our favorite color is?

On Topic: Still a virgin, although quite possibly heading toward losing it. <_< >_>


----------



## KiloFox (Feb 3, 2011)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> well i'm using a government computer and IE, so no spellcheck for me


 
okay yeah i can see how that's a bit of an issue...


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Feb 3, 2011)

Californian_Calico said:


> Oh shit, can you log our IPs and figure out where we live, what we do for a living, and what our favorite color is?



umm... yes i can, minus the colour stuff.

but the issue is:

1. i like it here, and some of you guys
2. i ALSO post here, so i'm not innocent in anything i'd try to do
3. i'd only actually do that if you were doing something illegal that Legal would want me to check into


----------



## CrazyLee (Feb 3, 2011)

HyBroMcYenapants said:


> Put up a Pounced profile.
> 
> Then come back to me.



Even I'm not desperate enough for pounced.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 2, 2011)

Yeah I'm a virgin. Not interested in a relationship, never been in one and don't plan being in one any time soon.


----------



## MitchZer0 (Mar 2, 2011)

Does my hand count?


----------



## JDFox (Mar 2, 2011)

A virgin that I am not.  You all don't need to know anything beyond that thank you very much.


----------



## MurcielagoMedula (Mar 2, 2011)

Yep virgin, semi-interested but I'd much rather have friends than companions at the moment.


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 2, 2011)

I thought this thread died in the bowels of the den?


----------



## MurcielagoMedula (Mar 2, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I thought this thread died in the bowels of the den?


 
The den has bowels?


----------



## Xenke (Mar 2, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I thought this thread died in the bowels of the den?


 
It had, almost made it to the one month mark too.


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 2, 2011)

MurcielagoMedula said:


> The den has bowels?


 
Wait....nevermind. The Den IS the bowel region...I thought it was just lost among the pile of shit.


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Mar 2, 2011)

This thread will be up as long as there's people willing to brag

So the other night I had this awesome threesome I bet you're all jelly about it it was so great


----------



## MurcielagoMedula (Mar 2, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Wait....nevermind. The Den IS the bowel region...I thought it was just lost among the pile of shit.


 
I like the way you think :3


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 2, 2011)

Tybalt Maxwell said:


> This thread will be up as long as there's people willing to brag
> 
> So the other night I had this awesome threesome I bet you're all jelly about it it was so great


Well...Last night I was too busy Nalin' Palin. :V 




MurcielagoMedula said:


> I like the way you think :3


 
Why thank you. :3


----------



## MurcielagoMedula (Mar 2, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Well...Last night I was too busy Nalin' Palin. :V
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your welcome ma'am ^^


----------



## Rouz (Mar 2, 2011)

I'm a slut, nuff said.


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 2, 2011)

Rouz said:


> I'm a slut, nuff said.


 
You are a fox, of course. :V


----------



## Rouz (Mar 2, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> You are a fox, of course. :V


 
Fox=slut?
Coyowolf=?????


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Mar 2, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Well...Last night I was too busy Nalin' Palin. :V


That's something you'd deny, not brag about! 

:V


----------



## MurcielagoMedula (Mar 2, 2011)

Wait, if you;re a slut you have to be a fox?


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 2, 2011)

Tybalt Maxwell said:


> That's something you'd deny, not brag about!
> 
> :V


 
I'm a Democrat...so a "dirty lbrl" Nalin' Palin says somethin'. :V



Rouz said:


> Fox=slut?
> Coyowolf=?????




That's MANED coyowolf to you, bub.
See the mane? The awesome Mowkawk of awesomeness? :V


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Mar 2, 2011)

Rouz said:


> Fox=slut?
> Coyowolf=?????



Coyowolf=Baby Raper


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 2, 2011)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Coyowolf=Baby Raper


 
Actually:

Coyote: White guilt neospiritalfaggot.

maned Wolf: tall arrogant SOB.


----------



## Rouz (Mar 2, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Actually:
> 
> Coyote: White guilt neospiritalfaggot.
> 
> maned Wolf: tall arrogant SOB.



I learn so much


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 2, 2011)

Rouz said:


> I learn so much


 
Here's the thing: I am not white. :V

And Coyotes love chicken.
Black people love chicken.
Therefore:
Coyotes= Black people.


----------



## MurcielagoMedula (Mar 2, 2011)

What are Sabretooth/Sergal/Wolf/Bats?


----------



## The Angel Fox (Mar 2, 2011)

I am :/


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 2, 2011)

MurcielagoMedula said:


> What are Sabretooth/Sergal/Wolf/Bats?


 
Tell the parents to stop smoking crack in the back alleys. :V
Drugs are bad, m'kay?


----------



## Rouz (Mar 2, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Here's the thing: I am not white. :V
> 
> And Coyotes love chicken.
> Black people love chicken.
> ...


 
I love your logic, if all your logic is like this you are flAwless


----------



## ChassyCatcoon (Mar 2, 2011)

I'm not a virgin! haven t been since grade 9, though that wasn't my fault.
but yeah nope not a virgin


----------



## MurcielagoMedula (Mar 2, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Tell the parents to stop smoking crack in the back alleys. :V
> Drugs are bad, m'kay?


 D: My parents aren't on drugs.....


----------



## CerbrusNL (Mar 2, 2011)

Not... Your fault?


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Mar 2, 2011)

MurcielagoMedula said:


> D: My parents aren't on drugs.....


Then they've been LYING TO YOU


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 2, 2011)

Rouz said:


> I love your logic, if all your logic is like this you are flAwless


 
Your sarcasm sticks out like a sore thumb. :V



CerbrusNL said:


> Not... Your fault?


 
Probably at a birthday party or playing "Hide and go get it". :V


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Mar 2, 2011)

Or he woke up inside somebody

That would sure be awkward!


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 2, 2011)

Tybalt Maxwell said:


> Or he woke up inside somebody
> 
> That would sure be awkward!


 
Furries + Date rape = "Not my fault".


----------



## MurcielagoMedula (Mar 2, 2011)

Tybalt Maxwell said:


> Then they've been LYING TO YOU


 
*eardroops* erm, ok


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Mar 2, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Furries + Date rape = "Not my fault".



It's not his fault he was born a furry rapist


----------



## CrazyLee (Mar 2, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Here's the thing: I am not white. :V


You're green?! :O



MurcielagoMedula said:


> The den has bowels?


I figured this entire forum was the bowels of the internet.



Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Furries + Date rape = "Not my fault".


"He was asleep, but he didn't say no!"


----------



## ChassyCatcoon (Mar 2, 2011)

acutally, it was a guy, in an ally, the police were called.. and I have never been the same; but that is how it wasn't my fault


----------



## Rouz (Mar 2, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Your sarcasm sticks out like a sore thumb. :V
> 
> 
> 
> Probably at a birthday party or playing "Hide and go get it". :V



Sarcasm is subtle there is no love here


----------



## Ley (Mar 2, 2011)

ChassyCatcoon said:


> acutally, it was a guy, in an ally, the police were called.. and I have never been the same; but that is how it wasn't my fault



Harsh hon. :c

And.. as for the poll question..
 kinda. According to that, oral counts as sex.


----------



## Zoltea (Mar 2, 2011)

Virgin here. I'd prefer to keep it for marriage.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 2, 2011)

Leybun said:


> According to that, oral counts as sex.


 
Closest to that I've ever gone was giving my mom or grandmom or other relative a greeting or good-bye kiss. Yeah, I'm a loser.


----------



## Ley (Mar 2, 2011)

A Person said:


> Closest to that I've ever gone was giving my mom or grandmom or other relative a greeting or good-bye kiss. Yeah, I'm a loser.



... Tell me when posting 'I'm a loser' on a forum with people who will mercilessly tear you to apart goes well, 'kay? Could have just left it with the first sentence.


----------



## ArmedSargent117 (Mar 2, 2011)

Nope, virginity is still intact. Planning to redeem that coupon later.
Edit: @ChassyCatoon: I'm sorry to hear that happened to you.


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Mar 2, 2011)

Leybun said:


> ... Tell me when posting 'I'm a loser' on a forum with people who will mercilessly tear you to apart goes well, 'kay? Could have just left it with the first sentence.


 
,':~?


----------



## Nyxneko (Mar 2, 2011)

I'm one of those idiots that chases that thing I can't have, reach for the stars as they say ^_^


----------



## MurcielagoMedula (Mar 3, 2011)

Nyxneko said:


> I'm one of those idiots that chases that thing I can't have, reach for the stars as they say ^_^


 
I know how that is XP


----------



## Ley (Mar 3, 2011)

CrazyLee said:


> Even I'm not desperate enough for pounced.



I learned from Skift not to google random things. SO what the flip is Pounced?


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Mar 3, 2011)

Leybun said:


> I learned from Skift not to google random things. SO what the flip is Pounced?


 
A very, very bad thing. (Wikifur link)
The only thing worse is probably /b/.


----------



## Unsilenced (Mar 3, 2011)

Leybun said:


> I learned from Skift not to google random things. SO what the flip is Pounced?


 
You know how most dating sites have things to filter out weirdos and creeps? Imagine that filter but in reverse. That's Pounced.


----------



## Ley (Mar 3, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


> You know how most dating sites have things to filter out weirdos and creeps? Imagine that filter but in reverse. That's Pounced.



... oh. 


Oh god.


----------



## Cain (Mar 3, 2011)

Yeah, i'm a virgin. But i'm in the middle east, im 15, and underaged sex/sex out of marriage is illegal here (im irish and an expat) so i dont want to take the risk.


----------



## Nyxneko (Mar 3, 2011)

Californian_Calico said:


> A very, very bad thing. (Wikifur link)
> The only thing worse is probably /b/.


 
wow...just wow. I'm surprised that that surprises me XD


----------



## Corinne (Mar 3, 2011)

I'm not a virgin.

Also, I went to that Pounced site.
cannot be unseen. o___o


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 3, 2011)

*Sigh* Im still a virgin, waiting for my special someone to take that away /blush.


----------



## Tango (Mar 3, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Well everybody always talks about getting their giggity on, but are furries just bullshiting about that?
> I'm actually interested to find out about this.


 
I said good bye to my virginity when I was 17 on a school trip. It was the state mock teen law finals and we had just barely lost first place (one of the judges was a bitch). The was a dance that night. I meet a lovely girl (who was a total whore to my surprise/luck) and we got busy on a lawn chair at 3 am in the hotel's pool area.


----------



## MurcielagoMedula (Mar 3, 2011)

Tango_D said:


> I said good bye to my virginity when I was 17 on a school trip. It was the state mock teen law finals and we had just barely lost first place (one of the judges was a bitch). The was a dance that night. I meet a lovely girl (who was a total whore to my surprise/luck) and we got busy on a lawn chair at 3 am in the hotel's pool area.


 
Lol, theres a test for skanks. Push em in a pool. If they're whores it'll be like dunking a tea bag in hot water. Just *bloop* dirty.


----------



## Plague Wolfen (Mar 3, 2011)

Not at virgin. Waited until 18 because during high school it seemed like anyone who got laid also got wrapped up in insane drama because at that age a lot (not all) of people are unable to handle it maturely on the emotional end afterward. For that same reason I wasn't even interested in relationships until 18. Not to sound nerdy or weird, but at that time I was more concerned about education. That dictates my future. Sexual exploits don't.

Since 18 I've had 3 partners. The third and final one is my husband. I don't regret anything as I waited to the age I wanted. At the same time saw no need to rush things either once reaching that age. 'Bout all.


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 3, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


> You know how most dating sites have things to filter out weirdos and creeps? Imagine that filter but in reverse. That's Pounced.


 
I am disappoint that half of the furs that go to my local meet-up have pounced ads. >.>


----------



## Ben (Mar 3, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I am disappoint that half of the furs that go to my local meet-up have pounced ads. >.>


 
Why even go to the meet-up really? My impression of meet-ups is that when furries congregate because they live close to each other, it just ends up being an orgy of creepiness. I've never been to any of the meets in Philadelphia, and I think I'm glad about that, since the people that go to them seem unsettling as hell.


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 3, 2011)

Ben said:


> Why even go to the meet-up really? My impression of meet-ups is that when furries congregate because they live close to each other, it just ends up being an orgy of creepiness. I've never been to any of the meets in Philadelphia, and I think I'm glad about that, since the people that go to them seem unsettling as hell.


 
Compared to many, the one I attend is very conservative since we go to public (and some private) places were we are expected to act accordingly with social norms.

I don't ask what people do during their private time. Since their names may (or will) show up on the search engine, I can't help but to be curious...I just don't ask why X furry has a pounced ad.


----------



## FluffMouse (Mar 3, 2011)

I believe they're 63% virgins, 2% whores.. and 35% virgin whores.

Something like that.


----------



## Calemeyr (Mar 3, 2011)

Why do you think furries are so obsessed with porn? It's because we don't get any...

...god I'm lonely


----------



## Ley (Mar 3, 2011)

I'm actually kind of afraid to go to the meet up some seniors at my school are doing. One of the weird neko boy ones stalked me from my DA page to find me at school ._.


It'll be like a bunny in a pack of nerdy wolves.


----------



## jcfynx (Mar 3, 2011)

Ben said:


> Why even go to the meet-up really? My impression of meet-ups is that when furries congregate because they live close to each other, it just ends up being an orgy of creepiness. I've never been to any of the meets in Philadelphia, and I think I'm glad about that, since the people that go to them seem unsettling as hell.


 
The last time I went to one they tried to jump me.

As much as I love being dicked  by greasy strangers, they were making animal noises and pretending to hump each other with other people around.

I was not pleased.

People should not go to these.

I still feel dirty.


----------



## Bambi (Mar 4, 2011)

@Virgin: I might not be. Not NSFW, so.

On the other hand, I don't take that status/lack of to mean that I can hold it over someone elses existence.


----------



## H.nightroad (Mar 4, 2011)

I'm 18, I've only done it a few times with one girlfriend, the first was not a short as you would expect (for a first time, I have problems with my sense of touch) and I felt I did well (though I'm told that all men think that) I managed to awkwardly cause her to (I think) climax alteast once (that is confirmed, she was a squirter) so I'm pretty proud


----------



## Lobar (Mar 4, 2011)

H.nightroad said:


> I'm 18, I've only done it a few times with one girlfriend, the first was not a short as you would expect (for a first time, I have problems with my sense of touch) and I felt I did well (though I'm told that all men think that) I managed to awkwardly cause her to (I think) climax alteast once (that is confirmed, she was a squirter) so I'm pretty proud


 
this post

D:


----------



## H.nightroad (Mar 4, 2011)

Lobar said:


> this post
> 
> D:


 
female ejaculation is a natural thing, it might surprise you when you are doing an aussie kiss, but its defnietely natural


----------



## Lobar (Mar 4, 2011)

H.nightroad said:


> female ejaculation is a natural thing, it might surprise you when you are doing an aussie kiss, but its defnietely natural


 
Dude just stop right there.

I know it's natural.  That doesn't mean we need to know who made who squirt on what. D:


----------



## H.nightroad (Mar 4, 2011)

I'm just teasing, I probably shouldn't have posted the experience at all, but what the hey, I haven't associated my name with this user yet so unless someone figures out who I am from the mugshot thread, very unlikely (no name means no google search), then I'm safe

back to the topic, I believe that many furries (mainly the 18-25 age bracket) would not have done it, mainly because most people that are furry are major agorophobes, only a small amount of furries go conventioneering/goto meets/meet with anyone, so therefore its unlikely that they have lost their virginity.


----------



## BRN (Mar 4, 2011)

H.nightroad said:


> I'm just teasing, I probably shouldn't have posted the experience at all, but what the hey, I haven't associated my name with this user yet so unless someone figures out who I am from the mugshot thread, very unlikely (no name means no google search), then I'm safe
> 
> back to the topic, I believe that many furries (mainly the 18-25 age bracket) would not have done it, mainly because most people that are furry are major agorophobes, only a small amount of furries go conventioneering/goto meets/meet with anyone, so therefore its unlikely that they have lost their virginity.



Your logic is broken, the anonymous poll says otherwise, and unless you actually got around to sticking yourself inside her you're still a virgin. Get over your own conceited sense of self; if you have to brag about what sounds to be your one single experience, you're doing _something_ wrong.

You've also never heard of Tineye.


----------



## Psytrin (Mar 4, 2011)

Well, I'm a virgin. Haven't had a bf/gf yet, so hopefully that will change _sometime_ in the future.


----------



## Angelikit (Mar 4, 2011)

I'm absolutely not one - I have a boyfriend (and have now for a year)  and am very glad I do due to my very high sex drive, which otherwise  used to make me feel very frustrated a lot of the time. I have nothing against people being one though, if they choose to be for whatever reason.


----------



## Mint (Mar 4, 2011)

Yup, I'm a virgin. I'm waiting til marriage.


----------



## BRN (Mar 4, 2011)

Mint said:


> Yup, I'm a virgin. I'm waiting til marriage.


 
Admirable but questionable.


----------



## Rouz (Mar 4, 2011)

SIX said:


> Admirable but questionable.


 
Obviously member of the Church of Latter day saints


----------



## selkie (Mar 4, 2011)

This poll is awwright


----------



## BRN (Mar 4, 2011)

Rouz said:


> Obviously member of the Church of Latter day saints


 
Me, or Mint? Athiest for the former and undisclosed for the latter.


----------



## Shay Feral (Mar 4, 2011)

H.nightroad said:


> back to the topic, I believe that many furries (mainly the 18-25 age bracket) would not have done it, mainly because most people that are furry are major agorophobes, only a small amount of furries go conventioneering/goto meets/meet with anyone, so therefore its unlikely that they have lost their virginity.


 
I wouldn't say that furries have agoraphobia, I haven't got to a convention or group meeting simply cos I can't afford it, and I'd say that would be the same truth for most furries who haven't attended a convention or meeting.

And on top of that I lost my virginity to another furry when I was 19, and she was 23.


----------



## Mint (Mar 4, 2011)

Rouz said:


> Obviously member of the Church of Latter day saints



LOL. It is due to personal and religious beliefs, yes. I'm a Christian, but nah, I'm not Mormon.

The personal part of it is that I just believe sex is something special that I'd rather share with the one I'm going to spend the rest of my life with rather than a one night stand and/or fling. I just value it a little more than that.

I'm not going to condemn others for their personal choices, though.


----------



## Dangale (Mar 4, 2011)

I waiting to do it after I getting married with my gf, but she had other plans and had sex with another guy and got pregnant. So.... technically I am still a virgin.

I was waiting to have sex with my EX girlfriend till we got married. But she had other plans and decided to go have sex with another guy and got pregnant. Long story short I'm still a virgin.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Mar 4, 2011)

Dangale said:


> I waiting to do it after I getting married with my gf, but she had other plans and had sex with another guy and got pregnant. So.... technically I am still a virgin.


 
What country are you from? Looking at the awkward way (sorry!) you phrased that, I'd like to know if English is your native language.


----------



## Dangale (Mar 4, 2011)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> What country are you from? Looking at the awkward way (sorry!) you phrased that, I'd like to know if English is your native language.


 
I'm from the great US of A. Basically I wrote that with out the help of Microsoft word. Usually the program will help me fix my small mistakes in grammar and punctuation. You can see the difference in posts when I use it.


----------



## Rinz (Mar 4, 2011)

Dangale said:


> I waiting to do it after I getting married with my gf, but she had other plans and had sex with another guy and got pregnant. So.... technically I am still a virgin.


And you still call her your girlfriend /why/?


----------



## Dangale (Mar 4, 2011)

Rinz said:


> And you still call her your girlfriend /why/?


 Fixed the sentence .


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Mar 4, 2011)

You have to wonder why so many people think that nookie is so special that they have to reserve it for their life partner.

Of course, in most of those cases I'd have to blame religion, but that would be a nasty digression.

Really, in this day and age, sex is a lot more safe than most Evangelicals would have us believe. You have to remember that condoms these days are amazingly reliable. They go through intensive testing to be approved by the FDA. If four of a thousand entire condoms break the water test, then the batch isn't hitting the shelf period. The strains of STD that keep cropping up today is a result of bad education rather than promiscuity.


----------



## Avereth (Mar 4, 2011)

Virgin.  Had a couple chances, was not interested. But then I'm quite sure I'm asexual anyway and am quite happy leaving it that way.

I'm just amused people even care about virginity still when masturbating has the same end result.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 4, 2011)

Definitely not a virgin, but there are a few things I still haven't managed to do yet.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Mar 4, 2011)

Avereth said:


> I'm just amused people even care about virginity still when masturbating has the same end result.



Oh, but masturbation is different! Its end result is pleasuring oneself.

Pleasuring each other is a whole other league! At least that's what my mate says. I've never had sex.


----------



## Rinz (Mar 4, 2011)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Oh, but masturbation is different! Its end result is pleasuring oneself.
> 
> Pleasuring each other is a whole other league! At least that's what my mate says. I've never had sex.


 No really, that's almost the entire point of having sex. I can masturbate and get myself off, or I can have sex and make every attempt to make my partner feel good and get off.


----------



## MrWolfeh (Mar 4, 2011)

Aren't most furries slut?


----------



## Kellie Gator (Mar 4, 2011)

MrWolfeh said:


> Aren't most furries slut?


 Nope. They just dream of being sluts.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Mar 4, 2011)

Kellie Gator said:


> Nope. They just dream of being sluts.


 
I dream of being a slut with Kellie.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Mar 4, 2011)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> I dream of being a slut with Kellie.


 god dammit why can i not say anything without you wanting to rape me


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Mar 4, 2011)

Kellie Gator said:


> god dammit why can i not say anything without you wanting to rape me


 
We can do this the easy way or the hard way.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Mar 4, 2011)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> We can do this the easy way or the hard way.


 When you say "the hard way" I hope that means that I get to use one of these on you.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Mar 4, 2011)

Kellie Gator said:


> When you say "the hard way" I hope that means that I get to use one of these on you.


 
I already have the real thing.

I do it the PepÃ© Le Pew way, mo'fo.


----------



## Riavis (Mar 4, 2011)

Oral only so far. Late nights, little sleep and boredom brings out random confessions from me >_>.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Mar 4, 2011)

Riavis said:


> Oral only so far. Late nights, little sleep and boredom brings out random confessions from me >_>.


 
Here's hoping you get the real thing!


----------



## Kellie Gator (Mar 4, 2011)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> I already have the real thing.


Oh god. D:






...what's it like?



RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> I do it the PepÃ© Le Pew way, mo'fo.


 You're not even half the narcissistic, creepy stalker/rapist he is, and you never will be. :[


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Mar 4, 2011)

Kellie Gator said:


> You're not even half the narcissistic, creepy stalker/rapist he is, and you never will be. :[



My God, you're right. This looks like a job for...


----------



## BRN (Mar 4, 2011)

Kellie Gator said:


> Oh god. D:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Duller than it's hyped up to be.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Mar 4, 2011)

SIX said:


> Duller than it's hyped up to be.


 
How do you know, SIX, you haven't had sex with me yet!


----------



## Rouz (Mar 4, 2011)

SIX said:


> Duller than it's hyped up to be.


 
Lies, it depends on the person and how much you like them. It also depends on your comfort level. If you hate yourself, it will be terrible. You actually have to like who you are for it be good.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Mar 4, 2011)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> My God, you're right. This looks like a job for...


Wait a minute why the fuck am I not part of that group? I express my love for bizarre cartoon porn almost daily!



SIX said:


> Duller than it's hyped up to be.


 Not enough details, dammit! Not enough dirty, perverted, juicy details! I demand you elaborate. :[


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Mar 4, 2011)

Still virgin. I'm not rushing anything and eventually  the right kind of girl will walk down  thestreet  and we'll hook up. Here isn't even choices only few(good) girls in the whole town. Maybe  at high school in a city(I'm now 16


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Mar 4, 2011)

Kellie Gator said:


> Wait a minute why the fuck am I not part of that group? I express my love for bizarre cartoon porn almost daily!


 
I'll consider letting you join for a price...


----------



## Kellie Gator (Mar 4, 2011)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> I'll consider letting you join for a price...


 I hope it's money you're talking about.


----------



## Riavis (Mar 4, 2011)

Kellie Gator said:


> I hope it's money you're talking about.


 
That would be entirely... 

*Sunglasses*

anticlimatic.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Mar 4, 2011)

Kellie Gator said:


> I hope it's money you're talking about.


 
Nope. Good 'ol fashioned nookie.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Mar 4, 2011)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Nope. Good 'ol fashioned nookie.


 I hope you like strap-ons then. :V


----------



## BRN (Mar 4, 2011)

Kellie Gator said:


> Not enough details, dammit! Not enough dirty, perverted, juicy details! I demand you elaborate. :[



In, out, in, out, you shake it all about; you do the hokey *coke*y, and then you turn around, and that's when you leave the house. â™ªâ™«â™ª


----------



## CrazyLee (Mar 4, 2011)

Kellie wouldn't do me, I'm not enough of a quad cartoon animal for her... 



Lobar said:


> this post
> 
> D:


Don't you mean

this thread

D:



Mint said:


> LOL. It is due to personal and religious beliefs, yes. I'm a Christian, but nah, I'm not Mormon.
> 
> The personal part of it is that I just believe sex is something special that I'd rather share with the one I'm going to spend the rest of my life with rather than a one night stand and/or fling. I just value it a little more than that.
> 
> I'm not going to condemn others for their personal choices, though.


I always wondered why some people, mostly women, claim they want to wait until they meet the "right person", or somehow sex is "special". What if you never meet that right person or special person? Enjoy dying a virgin, eh? Of course, when you find that supposed special someone, and he bangs you, and then you break up later because he wasn't so special after all, you'll probably see things in a totally different manner. Sex won't be such a big deal anymore.


I mean, seriously. Sex being "special?" Yea, the way the fandom throws their sexuality around it is "special". Special as in vore special, and inflation special, and rape special, and giant 5 foot penis special, and herm dragon special, and vagina dentata special, and tenticle special...


----------



## MisterDerp (Mar 4, 2011)

...Don't remind me.


----------



## Mint (Mar 4, 2011)

CrazyLee said:


> I always wondered why some people, mostly women, claim they want to wait until they meet the "right person", or somehow sex is "special". What if you never meet that right person or special person? Enjoy dying a virgin, eh? Of course, when you find that supposed special someone, and he bangs you, and then you break up later because he wasn't so special after all, you'll probably see things in a totally different manner. Sex won't be such a big deal anymore.
> 
> 
> I mean, seriously. Sex being "special?" Yea, the way the fandom throws their sexuality around it is "special". Special as in vore special, and inflation special, and rape special, and giant 5 foot penis special, and herm dragon special, and vagina dentata special, and tenticle special...


 
I'm actually perfectly fine with dying a virgin if that ends up the case.

And you don't need to twist my words. By sex being "special" I am not talking the kind of perverts who spend every waking hour thinking about sex and indulging in nasty fetishes, I'm simply saying I hold it as an act of _love_ that should be done with somebody you truly_ love,_ not casually for pleasure. Whether you break up/divorce said person you love in the future is besides the point.

I don't see how you can find that hard to understand at all.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Mar 5, 2011)

SIX said:


> In, out, in, out, you shake it all about; you do the hokey *coke*y, and then you turn around, and that's when you leave the house. â™ªâ™«â™ª


Is it wrong that I found what you just wrote strangely arousing? D:



CrazyLee said:


> Kellie wouldn't do me, I'm not enough of a quad cartoon animal for her...


 What the hell's a quad?


----------



## foxeychady13 (Mar 5, 2011)

BlauShep said:


> Sex is disgusting 8| Don't ever plan on it.


 the beatles had sex all the time. i myself, i am not sexual active because im 13 so... yah


----------



## Kellie Gator (Mar 5, 2011)

foxeychady13 said:


> the beatles had sex all the time. i myself, i am not sexual active because im 13 so... yah


 Not everyone likes sex you know. :/


----------



## Wolfy2449 (Mar 5, 2011)

I am 18 and third option because i am not a slut and i have no interest in plain sex, plus i believe if i wanted to i would easily find one night stands since i live in Cali...(which was not one of my best decision to move there to study...)
Plus 90%(97% for california) is stupid and i would prefer to murder them instead of having sex with them

Plus i am currently epicly pathetic because i am so bored i am posting about such things in a furry forum....

Ah the only good thing of FA, 90% of users have a nice looking animal avatar, that makes me flame less xD, i really need to stop getting affected by cute animal avatars...


----------



## Lobar (Mar 5, 2011)

Kellie Gator said:


> What the hell's a quad?


 
Four legs good, two legs bad


----------



## Kellie Gator (Mar 5, 2011)

Lobar said:


> Four legs good, two legs bad


 Oh. Well, I may look at cartoon porn, but I'm totally not into quads. I want my rule 34 to have at least a slight resemblence to ordinary people. So yeah, no Balto or Simba for me. D:

Dragons get a free pass for me though, because they don't really look like anything kind of existing animal.


----------



## jcfynx (Mar 5, 2011)

I disagree with the premise of this thread.

Oral sex is not sex amongst homosexuals.

Oral sex is more like a friendly handshake.


----------



## Willow (Mar 5, 2011)

Kellie Gator said:


> Oh. Well, I may look at cartoon porn, but I'm totally not into quads. I want my rule 34 to have at least a slight resemblence to ordinary people. So yeah, no Balto or Simba for me. D:
> 
> Dragons get a free pass for me though, because they don't really look like anything kind of existing animal.


 Only on a furry forum will you find people discussing their preferences in cartoon porn.


----------



## Tigers-Shadow (Mar 6, 2011)

I was when I joined but no longer? Need more options!


----------



## Delta (Mar 6, 2011)

Wolfy2449 said:


> I am 18 and third option because i am not a slut and i have no interest in plain sex, plus i believe if i wanted to i would easily find one night stands since i live in Cali...(which was not one of my best decision to move there to study...)
> Plus 90%(97% for california) is stupid and i would prefer to murder them instead of having sex with them
> 
> Plus i am currently epicly pathetic because i am so bored i am posting about such things in a furry forum....
> ...


 
Oh, hi. 
You're living in my hometown, which is a college town, and you're saying Californians are stupid.
Obviously, you've either not lived in Texas or you yourself are stupid and unable to comprehend our space age thinking patterns.

On topic:
Nope, it sucked.


----------



## Wolfy2449 (Mar 6, 2011)

Winds said:


> Oh, hi.
> You're living in my hometown, which is a college town, and you're saying Californians are stupid.
> Obviously, you've either not lived in Texas or you yourself are stupid and unable to comprehend our space age thinking patterns.
> 
> ...


 Ah that explains a lot since 98% stereotypical college students are completely stupid, but the California drug thinky also increases stupidity rate
But u dont need to worry, i find 90% of the world stupid that for you could be normal ppl. No need to pay attention to a mad person


----------



## Lobar (Mar 6, 2011)

Wolfy2449 said:


> Ah that explains a lot since 98% stereotypical college students are completely stupid, but the California drug thinky also increases stupidity rate
> But u dont need to worry, i find 90% of the world stupid that for you could be normal ppl. No need to pay attention to a mad person


 
I think you've vastly overestimated your own intelligence.


----------



## Wolfy2449 (Mar 6, 2011)

Lobar said:


> I think you've vastly overestimated your own intelligence.


 I was saying to myself i was overexaggerating when i was living with my parents alone... now that i moved to student housing and have 3 roommates, i dont believe i was overexaggerating...
Their actions, how they think, their immaturity, their overexcitement about stupid things, and being typically blind and using stuff to feel better(not only drugs, thats just 3% of what world offers for that...). Really its not only about intelligence its about what one can see and not be affected from..
Most ppl fall only in one, but college students are by 98% immature little kids that are so stupid i want to kill myself...


----------



## Delta (Mar 6, 2011)

Wolfy2449 said:


> Ah that explains a lot since 98% stereotypical college students are completely stupid, but the California drug thinky also increases stupidity rate
> But u dont need to worry, i find 90% of the world stupid that for you could be normal ppl. No need to pay attention to a mad person


"California's drug thinky"
You realize that marijuana is just an herb right? I'm going to assume thats what you're talking about because its (sort of) recently legal there and a lot of people are celebrating.
If you're talking about something else, you're a moron for living with people who do/deal illegal substances. 




Wolfy2449 said:


> I was saying i was overexaggerating when i was leaving with my parents alone... not that i moved with 3 roommates from school housing, i dont...
> Their actions, how they think, their immaturity, their overexcitement about stupid things, and being typically blind and using stuff to feel better(not only drugs, thats just 3% of what world offers for that...). Really its not only about intelligence its about what one can see and not be affected from..
> Most ppl fall only in one, but college students are by 98% immature little kids that are so stupid i want to kill myself...



I guess its rubbing off on you because your posts are becoming insanely hard to read through.

Protip: If you want to call any percentage of a population stupid, check your spelling, grammar and word usage. Stop making up statistics. And for God's sake stop using chat speak.


----------



## Wolfy2449 (Mar 6, 2011)

Winds said:


> "California's drug thinky"
> You realize that marijuana is just an herb right? I'm going to assume thats what you're talking about because its (sort of) recently legal there and a lot of people are celebrating.
> If you're talking about something else, you're a moron for living with people who do/deal illegal substances.
> 
> ...


 Herb or no herb, it still make idiots feel better and act even more stupid...Its one of the worst thinks, at least games only boost their ego and they dont make ppl act stupid at that degree...

And my post was indeed a little difficult to understand at start due to wrong words fail indeed
But really why should i stop using chatspeak, its faster to type and its understandable if anyone have a slightest amount of brain and cares to read and understand... Expect if he is a zealot and replies to every post so he can start a fight and feel better about himself...


----------



## Zoltea (Mar 6, 2011)

Wolfy2449 said:


> Herb or no herb, it still make idiots feel better and act even more stupid...Its one of the worst thinks, at least games only boost their ego and they dont make ppl act stupid at that degree...
> 
> And my post was indeed a little difficult to understand at start due to wrong words fail indeed
> But really why should i stop using chatspeak, its faster to type and its understandable if anyone have a slightest amount of brain and cares to read and understand... Expect if he is a zealot and replies to every post so he can start a fight and feel better about himself...


 
We can read the chatspeak, but it annoys the crap out of us and makes you look very unintelligent and hard to take seriously. Your grammar is far too poorly constructed to be readable by people of any intelligence.

Though admittedly we're getting off topic.

On topic: Is there a need to make up excuses for being a virgin or not? I see a few.


----------



## Ricky (Mar 6, 2011)

Wolfy2449 said:


> but the California drug thinky also increases stupidity rate


 
Get out of my state, you stupid illiterate bastard :roll:


----------



## Wolfy2449 (Mar 6, 2011)

Ricky said:


> Get out of my state, you stupid illiterate bastard :roll:


 sorry 2 late mistake is done

But i think we should continue on topic, 1 page about my fabulousness is enough


----------



## black tiger (Mar 6, 2011)

nope not a vergin anymore


----------



## Max (Mar 6, 2011)

Not a virgin. Had two or three girlfriends (one of them was just a summer fling) and a boyfriend. Ehhh.


----------



## Deo (Mar 7, 2011)

jcfynx said:


> I disagree with the premise of this thread.
> 
> Oral sex is not sex amongst homosexuals.
> 
> Oral sex is more like a friendly handshake.


 I always wondered why you gave out so many "friendly handshakes", this explains it perfectly.


----------



## Rouz (Mar 7, 2011)

Deo said:


> I always wondered why you gave out so many "friendly handshakes", this explains it perfectly.


 
When I went to go see my therapist, my parents sent(blah), he said any type of of emotional touching was considered sex. WTF!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 7, 2011)

SIX said:


> In, out, in, out, you shake it all about; you do the hokey *coke*y, and then you turn around, and that's when you leave the house. â™ªâ™«â™ª


 
That song...
that.
song.....
brings back horrible memories.

I was a wee lad in music class way back many years ago
The teacher put that song on and we had to do the dance. I didn't want to. She grabbed me and forced me to do it 
I cried and ran into the corner and i havent danced since


----------



## Saintversa (Mar 7, 2011)

wish i would of waited XP and i regret doing alot of.. "things" 

if your a virgin id say stick with it till you know you found the right person.


----------



## jcfynx (Mar 7, 2011)

Rouz said:


> When I went to go see my therapist, my parents sent(blah), he said any type of of emotional touching was considered sex. WTF!!!!!!!!!!



When I strangle you out of righteous fury, we are having sex.



Deo said:


> I always wondered why you gave out so many "friendly handshakes", this explains it perfectly.


 
Don't go commenting on my posts like you know me...


----------

